# 2021 Civil Service Scores Poll



## Trailmix141

A place to gather a larger understanding of the average scores this year.


----------



## davem978

Maybe you should add failing to the poll just to see what the failing rate was


----------



## 02136colonel

91, Boston residency. So I’m assuming probably second class off this list


----------



## 52833

Trailmix141 said:


> A place to gather a larger understanding of the average scores this year.


98 for State.


----------



## j809

I heard 95,92 and 91


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpf94

Do you guys that score in the 90s study? Or are you good test takers? Trying to see what the best strategy is.


----------



## 02136colonel

To be honest, I’m not really sure how you can study. In fairness to everyone taking the test, I’m not going to discuss the questions with anyone, but I will say that I took an prep class in 2019, didn’t in 2021 and did better this time than last. A lot of it is common sense.


----------



## davem978

I studied consistently for months I got a 75, never was a good test taker so not sure what the best approach is honestly


----------



## cagekicker33

96 for state, first time taking it since 2017 didn’t study at all


----------



## DPH1992

Just another reason the Civil Service is an outdated hiring system. There’s no rhyme or reason to the scoring system. You look at any states outside of New England and their hiring system is completely different. But Massachusetts will always worry about Nepotism..

Two of my good friends just probably had to come to the realization they were going to age out yesterday with their scores.. and they’re two very bright people, one with a degree and the other with a degree and military experience. Of course my friend with the military experience will get preference in his town but he was only interested in MSP.

You just never really know at the end of the day with CS, it’s not a stretch to say luck plays a huge part.


----------



## USM C-2

Many years ago in a promotional exam prep class the instructor told us something to the effect of:

"Civil Service doesn't care about whether or not the test predicts how well you can do the job. They just want a range of scores so they can pick people in some order." 

Looks like they haven't changed all that much.


----------



## olegnacim

I have trouble believing that everyone who scored above 90 was 100% truthful in their work/personality questions. I painted a picture of someone real, not some perfect unflawed citizen. I have no time to blow smoke up anyone’s ass and bullshit my way to the top. Walked away with a 71, and sure I wish my score was significantly higher, but at least I retain my dignity in knowing I was truthful in my responses. For better or worse.


----------



## DPH1992

olegnacim said:


> I have trouble believing that everyone who scored above 90 was 100% truthful in their work/personality questions. I painted a picture of someone real, not some perfect unflawed citizen. I have no time to blow smoke up anyone’s ass and bullshit my way to the top. Walked away with a 71, and sure I wish my score was significantly higher, but at least I retain my dignity in knowing I was truthful in my responses. For better or worse.


This is why I’ve told people close to me, just wait for the list. You never really know until that comes out. Again, there could have been a lot of failures which would have dragged the averages down for everyone.


----------



## olegnacim

DPH1992 said:


> This is why I’ve told people close to me, just wait for the list. You never really know until that comes out. Again, there could have been a lot of failures which would have dragged the averages down for everyone.


I appreciate that. I’m definitely waiting for the list before I consider myself out of the running entirely. Few more weeks to go.


----------



## 52833

olegnacim said:


> I have trouble believing that everyone who scored above 90 was 100% truthful in their work/personality questions. I painted a picture of someone real, not some perfect unflawed citizen. I have no time to blow smoke up anyone’s ass and bullshit my way to the top. Walked away with a 71, and sure I wish my score was significantly higher, but at least I retain my dignity in knowing I was truthful in my responses. For better or worse.


Actually if you were truthful no matter what you answered would’ve got you a correct answer. If you noticed many questions are the same/similar. They’re just looking for people who are consistent with their answers. So it’s either you weren’t consistent with your personality questions or you didn’t do well in the multiple choice. You don’t have to say that people with over 90 weren’t truthful due to the “work/personality questions” when all it requires is consistency. There is no right or wrong answer.


----------



## olegnacim

OffDuty said:


> Actually if you were truthful no matter what you answered would’ve got you a correct answer. If you noticed many questions are the same/similar. They’re just looking for people who are consistent with their answers. So it’s either you weren’t consistent with your personality questions or you didn’t do well in the multiple choice. You don’t have to say that people with over 90 weren’t truthful due to the “work/personality questions” when all it requires is consistency. There is no right or wrong answer.


I was 100% consistent and I know I aced the written part, so I completely disagree. My friend bullshitted on who he actually was and scored significantly higher. & he got more wrong on the multiple choice than I did.

Also note, I specified not “everyone”… that doesn’t mean that if you scored over 90 you lied. Not at all what I implied.


----------



## 52833

olegnacim said:


> I was 100% consistent and I know I aced the written part, so I completely disagree. My friend bullshitted on who he actually was and scored significantly higher. & he got more wrong on the multiple choice than I did.
> 
> Also note, I specified not “everyone”… that doesn’t mean that if you scored over 90 you lied. Not at all what I implied.


Well I am telling you that’s how the personality part works. There is no right or wrong answer.


----------



## cagekicker33

Yup example might be 

1. I don’t take criticism well (strongly disagree)

28. I am not receptive to people’s critiques of me (strongly agree) 


And there ya go now you’ve flip flopped. In 2017 i thought i nailed the multiple choice but Felt i did a lot of that on the work style questioner. This time I nailed the multiple choice again but stuck to a personality profile and went through them fast so i didn’t forget how I had answered the prior questions. and in 2017 when i took the prep class the guy teaching said no one really knows how much the work history and personality questions make up on the test but said they believed something like 98% of the test was the multiple choice. 0% was your history and 2% MAYBE was your personality and work styles




OffDuty said:


> Actually if you were truthful no matter what you answered would’ve got you a correct answer. If you noticed many questions are the same/similar. They’re just looking for people who are consistent with their answers. So it’s either you weren’t consistent with your personality questions or you didn’t do well in the multiple choice. You don’t have to say that people with over 90 weren’t truthful due to the “work/personality questions” when all it requires is consistency. There is no right or wrong answer.


----------



## 52833

cagekicker33 said:


> Yup example might be
> 
> 1. I don’t take criticism well (strongly disagree)
> 
> 28. I am not receptive to people’s critiques of me (strongly agree)
> 
> 
> And there ya go now you’ve flip flopped. In 2017 i thought i nailed the multiple choice but Felt i did a lot of that on the work style questioner. This time I nailed the multiple choice again but stuck to a personality profile and went through them fast so i didn’t forget how I had answered the prior questions. and in 2017 when i took the prep class the guy teaching said no one really knows how much the work history and personality questions make up on the test but said they believed something like 98% of the test was the multiple choice. 0% was your history and 2% MAYBE was your personality and work styles


Exactly a lot of people think that the personality/work have a correct answer and that’s not true. Good example.


----------



## DPH1992

OffDuty said:


> Actually if you were truthful no matter what you answered would’ve got you a correct answer. If you noticed many questions are the same/similar. They’re just looking for people who are consistent with their answers. So it’s either you weren’t consistent with your personality questions or you didn’t do well in the multiple choice. You don’t have to say that people with over 90 weren’t truthful due to the “work/personality questions” when all it requires is consistency. There is no right or wrong answer.


He said he got a 71, even if he was incredibly all over the place on the work/personality section it wouldn’t have that huge of an impact on the exam. I forget how big of a percentage it is, but the majority of the exam is the logic based reasoning.


----------



## 52833

DPH1992 said:


> He said he got a 71, even if he was incredibly all over the place on the work/personality section it wouldn’t have that huge of an impact on the exam. I forget how big of a percentage it is, but the majority of the exam is the logic based reasoning.


Exactly that’s why I’m explaining to him his initial statement made no sense.


----------



## olegnacim

OffDuty said:


> Well I am telling you that’s how the personality part works. There is no right or wrong answer.





OffDuty said:


> Exactly that’s why I’m explaining to him his initial statement made no sense.


Okay so let’s use logic here. If you don’t score at least a 70 or higher on the written comprehension section, then you aren’t even scored on the work/personality sections. So let’s just say I’m somehow scored a mere 70 on the written part, you’re really going to tell me I gained a measly one point with the remaining two sections?

Now _that _doesn't make sense.


----------



## cagekicker33

olegnacim said:


> Okay so let’s use logic here. If you don’t score at least a 70 or higher on the written comprehension section, then you aren’t even scored on the work/personality sections. So let’s just say I’m somehow scored a mere 70 on the written part, you’re really going to tell me I gained a measly one point with the remaining two sections?
> 
> Now _that _doesn't make sense.



No I think you probably scored 71 points on the logic section. I honestly don’t think the other two even matter


----------



## davem978

DPH1992 said:


> This is why I’ve told people close to me, just wait for the list. You never really know until that comes out. Again, there could have been a lot of failures which would have dragged the averages down for everyone.


I’m curious is that how the scoring actually works or is this something you think might be the reasoning behind low scores because I just figured they graded your quiz and your score had no correlation to what others were averaging


----------



## j809

If you get a 70s score on CS you should find another line of work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j809

CS sucks. I got 101 one year with experience points and as a resident for Brockton I was still Ike 50 on the list. It’s a sham 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DPH1992

davem978 said:


> I’m curious is that how the scoring actually works or is this something you think might be the reasoning behind low scores because I just figured they graded your quiz and your score had no correlation to what others were averaging


I
It’s based on a total average from what I’ve been told. Needless to say the higher your score the better, but a 90 on one exam may mean more or less compared to previous exams. For example, if you have a 75, that might be fine if the class average is below that or failures. In which case your 75 in a previous exam would have been higher. Think of it like falling within a sliding spectrum.


----------



## olegnacim

j809 said:


> If you get a 70s score on CS you should find another line of work
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude you’re so witty I wonder how long it took for you to come up with this amazing jab. I already have another line of work, that test is not a reflection of what kind of officer you’d make. & I would definitely smoke you out of the water in every category. Dick.


----------



## DPH1992

j809 said:


> CS sucks. I got 101 one year with experience points and as a resident for Brockton I was still Ike 50 on the list. It’s a sham
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It does, it’s no different than a raffle drawing out of a hat really. They just need to know you can read and write.


----------



## j809

olegnacim said:


> Dude you’re so witty I wonder how long it took for you to come up with this amazing jab. I already have another line of work, that test is not a reflection of what kind of officer you’d make. & I would definitely smoke you out of the water in every category. Dick.


You just failed the test son 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olegnacim

j809 said:


> You just failed the test son
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually I passed the test… but clearly your brain is more hellbent on bashing than actually using it.

I thought this thread was intended to freely share where you landed with your scores & compare, not deal with losers such as yourself. Good day to you “son”


----------



## j809

olegnacim said:


> Actually I passed the test… but clearly your brain is more hellbent on bashing than actually using it.
> 
> I thought this thread was intended to freely share where you landed with your scores & compare, not deal with losers such as yourself. Good day to you “son”


 weak can’t take it. Can’t ever be a cop son 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DPH1992

At the end of the day none of your scores matter until you see that list. That’s when you’ll know the extent of things.


----------



## olegnacim

j809 said:


> weak can’t take it. Can’t ever be a cop son
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lmaoooo the weak?! You have no idea what real strength is. You must think it comes from being a tough internet typer. But keep going, I know you can’t keep your mouth shut. What else you got???


----------



## davem978

olegnacim said:


> Lmaoooo the weak?! You have no idea what real strength is. You must think it comes from being a tough internet typer. But keep going, I know you can’t keep your mouth shut. What else you got???


Let it go man trust me , I went down this rabbit hole with a guy on here before too who was way worse


----------



## olegnacim

davem978 said:


> Let it go man trust me , I went down this rabbit hole with a guy on here before too who was way worse


I appreciate that man. People like that just aren’t worth it.


----------



## davem978

olegnacim said:


> I appreciate that man. People like that just aren’t worth it.


They just like to fuck with people and see if they’ll get a rise out of you, it’s all fun and games but I get annoyed by it too trust me , im an electrical apprentice , I’m used to the games in the line of work lmao


----------



## Goose

olegnacim said:


> Actually I passed the test… but clearly your brain is more hellbent on bashing than actually using it.
> 
> I thought this thread was intended to freely share where you landed with your scores & compare, not deal with losers such as yourself. Good day to you “son”


Have you spent too much time in the sun? Your skin looks a little thin...


----------



## Sooty

I am waiting for the list to be posted publicly. 

There are some youngins I know who took it and I'm hoping a few did really well. 

(A couple of them would make great police... the others need to face reality and stop being so damn annoying)


----------



## olegnacim

Goose said:


> Have you spent too much time in the sun? Your skin looks a little thin...


& you’re supposed to be a moderator?? Lmfaooo this place is a total joke.


----------



## cagekicker33

olegnacim said:


> & you’re supposed to be a moderator?? Lmfaooo this place is a total joke.


----------



## davem978

Sooty said:


> I am waiting for the list to be posted publicly.
> 
> There are some youngins I know who took it and I'm hoping a few did really well.
> 
> (A couple of them would make great police... the others need to face reality and stop being so damn annoying)


That’s my issue with the whole testing thing , if someone immature or unsuited has a higher score they have an interview before you do . I wish the process was maybe background & interviewing first and if they like you then have to take a test to make sure your not a complete moron and from there off to academy if they decide they want you


----------



## DPH1992

davem978 said:


> That’s my issue with the whole testing thing , if someone immature or unsuited has a higher score they have an interview before you do . I wish the process was maybe background & interviewing first and if they like you then have to take a test to make sure your not a complete moron and from there off to academy if they decide they want you


Or do it like the state agencies down south like Texas DPS do it. Apply on their website, hear back in a couple days, take the exam and your PFT, submit background material, clear that then psych and medical and do a background interview and then you’re either a yes or no.

The process is 10x quicker.. the civil service is slowly killing law enforcement in this State. The sooner MSP and especially higher cities get off of it the better.


----------



## davem978

DPH1992 said:


> Or do it like the state agencies down south like Texas DPS do it. Apply on their website, hear back in a couple days, take the exam and your PFT, submit background material, clear that then psych and medical and do a background interview and then you’re either a yes or no.
> 
> The process is 10x quicker.. the civil service is slowly killing law enforcement in this State. The sooner MSP and especially higher cities get off of it the better.


Do you think it’ll ever come to them leaving it though


----------



## DPH1992

davem978 said:


> Do you think it’ll ever come to them leaving it though


In my department it’s not really being discussed right now. At least not to my knowledge. The pickings are still plenty in Boston, but it is trending down quite a lot. The real issue with my department is the speed in which we process applicants, it takes too much time.

I think the MSP is more likely to drop out before a major MA city. It wouldn’t shock me if the MSP never shows up on another CS exam again.. that’s just my opinion though, nothing factual.


----------



## Jj7

With a score of 80. Is there any chance of getting on anywhere?


----------



## DPH1992

Jj7 said:


> With a score of 80. Is there any chance of getting on anywhere?


Impossible to say. Historically speaking, no, but given the scores I have heard, possibly. Up until today the only scores I’ve had people report to me were from 76-85. Today was the first person I’ve had tell me they scored a 93. A lady at my department had her son take the exam and that’s the 93 I’m speaking of, but that was the highest score I’ve personally heard of.

Just need to wait for the list to be established on September 1st, until then it’s kind of in the air.


----------



## Jj7

Thank you for your response. Dumb question, but how is the list made? Is it ranked by score in numerical order?


----------



## DPH1992

Jj7 said:


> Thank you for your response. Dumb question, but how is the list made? Is it ranked by score in numerical order?


Yes, 100 all the way down to 70. You don’t actually see your score on the civil service list itself though. My advice, keep busy for the next 3-4 weeks, don’t give it too much thought and the let the chips fall where they may. It’s out of your hands now.. unless you want to submit for a review of course.


----------



## davem978

DPH1992 said:


> Yes, 100 all the way down to 70. You don’t actually see your score on the civil service list itself though. My advice, keep busy for the next 3-4 weeks, don’t give it too much thought and the let the chips fall where they may. It’s out of your hands now.. unless you want to submit for a review of course.


What’s a submit for review ? Is that requesting a second look at your test


----------



## DPH1992

davem978 said:


> What’s a submit for review ? Is that requesting a second look at your test


Yes, I believe they actually show you the actual exam you took too with the scoring guide.


----------



## Goose

olegnacim said:


> & you’re supposed to be a moderator?? Lmfaooo this place is a total joke.


Glad to see you enjoy being here. When you get back from your week-long vacation you can stop being a prick.


----------



## davem978

DPH1992 said:


> Yes, I believe they actually show you the actual exam you took too with the scoring guide.


Don’t want to sound like im
Living in denial but I do have a hard time believing my score , I think I’m going to do that .


----------



## DPH1992

davem978 said:


> Don’t want to sound like im
> Living in denial but I do have a hard time believing my score , I think I’m going to do that .


Eh, nothing to lose really so why not. Pretty sure it’s only the multiple choice they show you (logic based reasoning), they don’t show you the scoring guide for personality/work sections.. which kind of makes sense because I don’t think there is a scoring guide for those questions if you catch my drift..


----------



## davem978

DPH1992 said:


> Eh, nothing to lose really so why not. Pretty sure it’s only the multiple choice they show you (logic based reasoning), they don’t show you the scoring guide for personality/work sections.. which kind of makes sense because I don’t think there is a scoring guide for those questions if you catch my drift..


With my score as low as mine I imagine it was mistakes in the multiple choice anyways which is why I’m a little confused on my grade , I practiced dozens of tests that were basically the same thing and was scoring mid 90’s everytime


----------



## DPH1992

davem978 said:


> With my score as low as mine I imagine it was mistakes in the multiple choice anyways which is why I’m a little confused on my grade , I practiced dozens of tests that were basically the same thing and was scoring mid 90’s everytime


It’s funny, I had two friends who felt like they absolutely NAILED every multiple choice question and one got an 80, the other a 78..

It’s a crapshoot man, but if you really feel like getting to the bottom of it and it puts your mind at ease, the option is there for you.


----------



## davem978

DPH1992 said:


> It’s funny, I had two friends who felt like they absolutely NAILED every multiple choice question and one got an 80, the other a 78..
> 
> It’s a crapshoot man, but if you really feel like getting to the bottom of it and it puts your mind at ease, the option is there for you.


Yeah I know this is the first year they used computers so who knows man maybe they did fuck up


----------



## MiamiVice

OffDuty said:


> Well I am telling you that’s how the personality part works. There is no right or wrong answer.


There is a point value assigned to each answer with C "not sure" being worth zero.

Sent from my SM-G986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jj7

The personality portion of the I/O solutions civil service exam. - Firehouse Forums - Firefighting Discussion


General discussion about jobs & the hiring process



forums.firehouse.com


----------



## DPH1992

MiamiVice said:


> There is a point value assigned to each answer with C "not sure" being worth zero.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U1 using Tapatalk


The civil service commission has never confirmed their scoring system outside of the logic based reasoning portion of the exam. There’s very little transparency with the work and personality sections.

All they say is you need to pass the logical based reasoning section in order to have your whole exam accounted for, but they don’t give any additional details beyond that.


----------



## MiamiVice

The confirmation is answering A or E to everything in that section. Those are the folks getting 97's and better. 

Sent from my SM-G986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DPH1992

MiamiVice said:


> The confirmation is answering A or E to everything in that section. Those are the folks getting 97's and better.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U1 using Tapatalk


You mean strongly agree and strongly disagree? I’ve heard that and I’ve also heard otherwise. Both times from people within the HRD.

Ultimately those questions don’t carry nearly as much weight as the logical reasoning section. That’s what really makes or breaks someone.


----------



## Bloodhound

DPH1992 said:


> You mean strongly agree and strongly disagree? I’ve heard that and I’ve also heard otherwise. Both times from people within the HRD.
> 
> Ultimately those questions don’t carry nearly as much weight as the logical reasoning section. That’s what really makes or breaks someone.


I can tell you with 100% certainty that you must answer either strongly agree or strongly disagree to get full credit on those questions (provided you are answering correctly to the question).


----------



## davem978

MiamiVice said:


> The confirmation is answering A or E to everything in that section. Those are the folks getting 97's and better.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U1 using Tapatalk


Idk man I did that and I got a 75 LOL


----------



## DPH1992

davem978 said:


> Idk man I did that and I got a 75 LOL


That’s why I said the personality/work questionnaire means very little. Most of the exam’s weight is in the logical reasoning section. For example: “Would your boss describe you as a hard worker?” well.. you really only have two choices in this instance, agree or strongly agree. I really don’t think there’s anyone who would say disagree or strongly disagree.. so are we really saying agree/strongly agree means something in that instance? Of course not..

It’s an algorithm, they score these exams using algorithms from the test providers. How they come up with an algorithm to score those sections is beyond me, but it is...

And something very important to keep in mind. This is only the second civil service exam that has been developed by PSI.. The civil service exam, more specifically the LEAB, was part of EB Jacobs up until a few years ago. PSI bought them out in 2017 (after 2017’s exam) and since then, some people believe the exam format and scoring system has changed.


----------



## USAF286

DPH1992 said:


> Or do it like the state agencies down south like Texas DPS do it. Apply on their website, hear back in a couple days, take the exam and your PFT, submit background material, clear that then psych and medical and do a background interview and then you’re either a yes or no.
> 
> The process is 10x quicker.. the civil service is slowly killing law enforcement in this State. The sooner MSP and especially higher cities get off of it the better.


If they administered the PAT and Cooper tests immediately after the exam before any other part of the hiring/application process it would definitely speed up the process and eliminate a lot of unfit candidates. I have seen a handful of good future cops passed over because candidates ahead of them were in the hiring process and couldn’t pass the physical test and basically backed up the hiring process and the other guys were shit out of luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DPH1992

USAF286 said:


> If they administered the PAT and Cooper tests immediately after the exam before any other part of the hiring/application process it would definitely speed up the process and eliminate a lot of unfit candidates. I have seen a handful of good future cops passed over because candidates ahead of them were in the hiring process and couldn’t pass the physical test and basically backed up the hiring process and the other guys were shit out of luck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly, it’s the definition of ass backwards. Can’t tell you how many unfit candidates I’ve seen at our academy who just have no business being in the process. Meanwhile there’s some 25 year old sitting at home who can run a sub 6 minute mile, do a million pushups, has a degree/vet and gets passed over cause chubby scored a 95 and he got an 80.. it’s time to do away with this archaic way of hiring people.

Vet part would only be true for the state since they have presence in Munis, but you get my point. It happens.. and it shouldn’t


----------



## alonzo401

DPH1992 said:


> Exactly, it’s the definition of ass backwards. Can’t tell you how many unfit candidates I’ve seen at our academy who just have no business being in the process. Meanwhile there’s some 25 year old sitting at home who can run a sub 6 minute mile, do a million pushups, has a degree/vet and gets passed over cause chubby scored a 95 and he got an 80.. it’s time to do away with this archaic way of hiring people.
> 
> Vet part would only be true for the state since they have presence in Munis, but you get my point. It happens.. and it shouldn’t


So what your saying is they should just hire some meathead who could barely pass a test because he's a physical specimen for a job where you basically cant use your superior athleticism without ending up on national news coverage.

The public works has a good hiring process if you want no safety net to be working in somebody else's family business.


----------



## DPH1992

alonzo401 said:


> So what your saying is they should just hire some meathead who could barely pass a test because he's a physical specimen for a job where you basically cant use your superior athleticism without ending up on national news coverage.
> 
> The public works has a good hiring process if you want no safety net to be working in somebody else's family business.


Did I say not to test them? Show me where I said that.. I said figure out what you’ve got before you just make them a number on a list. Most states have an exam and PFT on the same day. Unlike Civil Service where you can end up top 100 but have no chance in hell of passing a PFT.. and then you just took up a spot from someone who may have been more qualified.. all for what.

You see if they're physically capable of performing the job before anything. Then you test. Preferably on the same day not 5 months later..


----------



## DPH1992

Like my department for example, we just had the exam obviously in June, we’ll have cards out by the end of the year for our next academy, we’ll have recruits in maybe by March/April for our orientation and the PFT comes after that. So you’re talking almost a whole year after taking the exam before even seeing what you’ve got for a candidate.

Up until that point all they are is a number.. hell, sometimes they even have records that DQ them. Civil Service doesn’t screen for that..

Meanwhile, it takes away from someone who may be more qualified.


----------



## USAF286

DPH1992 said:


> Exactly, it’s the definition of ass backwards. Can’t tell you how many unfit candidates I’ve seen at our academy who just have no business being in the process. Meanwhile there’s some 25 year old sitting at home who can run a sub 6 minute mile, do a million pushups, has a degree/vet and gets passed over cause chubby scored a 95 and he got an 80.. it’s time to do away with this archaic way of hiring people.
> 
> Vet part would only be true for the state since they have presence in Munis, but you get my point. It happens.. and it shouldn’t


Agree 100%


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PartnerInCrimeCo

Spent the extra cash on the hanrahan prep course… just missed the last academy’s waitlist by a hair… and now I’ve scored a 79… never scored that low but, it’s putting a great perspective on this exam. I put all my marbles into studying this time around just to be let down. Another 4 years down the drain… thanks Mass


----------



## davem978

PartnerInCrimeCo said:


> Spent the extra cash on the hanrahan prep course… just missed the last academy’s waitlist by a hair… and now I’ve scored a 79… never scored that low but, it’s putting a great perspective on this exam. I put all my marbles into studying this time around just to be let down. Another 4 years down the drain… thanks Mass


I did the same exact thing , studied religiously and also got the Hanrahan prep and I scored a 75


----------



## FPY18

Damn, if I dont make it into the academy with an 83 I wont even bother taking the test again. Ill just try to get into Texas DPS, because this is just incredibly unfair. I wish you gentlemen the best, lets hope the lack of candidates and new testing system allows mid 70s to make it in the final RTT from this exam. :/


----------



## DPH1992

PartnerInCrimeCo said:


> Spent the extra cash on the hanrahan prep course… just missed the last academy’s waitlist by a hair… and now I’ve scored a 79… never scored that low but, it’s putting a great perspective on this exam. I put all my marbles into studying this time around just to be let down. Another 4 years down the drain… thanks Mass


I took the exam 3 times between 2013 and 2017. 2013 I received a 76, never heard a thing from my city or the MSP, nor was I expecting to. 2015 rolled around I scored a 84 and I still didn’t hear anything from my city (state wasn’t on the exam). 2017 I scored a 93 and I heard from both MSP and my city.. 

Moral of the story, was I any different or smarter from 2013 to 2017? Not really, I was the same exact person as I was in 2013, but the Civil Service apparently thought I was worth an extra 17 points 4 years later.. no rhyme or reason.


----------



## DPH1992

FPY18 said:


> Damn, if I dont make it into the academy with an 83 I wont even bother taking the test again. Ill just try to get into Texas DPS, because this is just incredibly unfair. I wish you gentlemen the best, lets hope the lack of candidates and new testing system allows mid 70s to make it in the final RTT from this exam. :/


I’ve got family heading down there to get into a class in 2022. The more he tells me, the more I kind of like the sound of it. Good luck.


----------



## FPY18

DPH1992 said:


> I’ve got family heading down there to get into a class in 2022. The more he tells me, the more I kind of like the sound of it. Good luck.


Ive got some family down there, as well as friends I met while I was stationed on Fort Hood. When I came back to Mass I missed Texas after a couple years. Im still young and single, so theres not as much reason to stay here if I dont make it in the academy. Plus that pay is REALLY good for a southern police department.


----------



## PartnerInCrimeCo

DPH1992 said:


> I took the exam 3 times between 2013 and 2017. 2013 I received a 76, never heard a thing from my city or the MSP, nor was I expecting to. 2015 rolled around I scored a 84 and I still didn’t hear anything from my city (state wasn’t on the exam). 2017 I scored a 93 and I heard from both MSP and my city..
> 
> Moral of the story, was I any different or smarter from 2013 to 2017? Not really, I was the same exact person as I was in 2013, but the Civil Service apparently thought I was worth an extra 17 points 4 years later.. no rhyme or reason.


I was really hoping to get out of corrections this time around. Another 4 years sounds like an eternity… if I didn’t miss the last MSP waitlist by .8 I don’t think I’d be this salty. What a tease


----------



## davem978

FPY18 said:


> Damn, if I dont make it into the academy with an 83 I wont even bother taking the test again. Ill just try to get into Texas DPS, because this is just incredibly unfair. I wish you gentlemen the best, lets hope the lack of candidates and new testing system allows mid 70s to make it in the final RTT from this exam. :/


Thank you bro good luck to you as well


----------



## davem978

PartnerInCrimeCo said:


> I was really hoping to get out of corrections this time around. Another 4 years sounds like an eternity… if I didn’t miss the last MSP waitlist by .8 I don’t think I’d be this salty. What a tease


I have an offer to get into corrections that I’ve been holding off on doing , but how do you like it if you don’t mind me asking man


----------



## DPH1992

PartnerInCrimeCo said:


> I was really hoping to get out of corrections this time around. Another 4 years sounds like an eternity… if I didn’t miss the last MSP waitlist by .8 I don’t think I’d be this salty. What a tease


Well at least it sounds like you’ll still be eligible. Imagine being someone who did all that and is going to age out now? One of my friends is gearing up to make his way down to Florida now because of his score and because he’d be too old for the State in 4 years and his town (Braintree).


----------



## DPH1992

FPY18 said:


> Ive got some family down there, as well as friends I met while I was stationed on Fort Hood. When I came back to Mass I missed Texas after a couple years. Im still young and single, so theres not as much reason to stay here if I dont make it in the academy. Plus that pay is REALLY good for a southern police department.


Yeah their pay does really stick out among Southern state agencies. They top out in the 6 figures and that’s without OT. Not to mention they seem to be more of an “all-around” state agency unlike the other Southern state agencies which are just traffic/highways.


----------



## JL01930

If the old 2017 MSP civil service list had just over 6000 on it and I heard 14000 people applied would you think 4,300 on the 2021 list for 10,000 applicants? I scored a 93 but I’m scared if the percentages of people scoring high in the forum actually correlates with the larger group out there.


----------



## DPH1992

JL01930 said:


> If the old 2017 MSP civil service list had just over 6000 on it and I heard 14000 people applied would you think 4,300 on the 2021 list for 10,000 applicants? I scored a 93 but I’m scared if the percentages of people scoring high in the forum actually correlates with the larger group out there.


I was told by a reliable source 90% of the applicants participated in both aspects of the exam (state and muni). So with that it should be around 9000.


----------



## CalmRelative

olegnacim said:


> I have trouble believing that everyone who scored above 90 was 100% truthful in their work/personality questions. I painted a picture of someone real, not some perfect unflawed citizen. I have no time to blow smoke up anyone’s ass and bullshit my way to the top. Walked away with a 71, and sure I wish my score was significantly higher, but at least I retain my dignity in knowing I was truthful in my responses. For better or worse.


hey there. I wouldn’t be too upset with your score, 71won’t be as competitive. But you will not have to wait another two years anymore since the test will be available annually now. And don’t focused too much on the work/personality partI got a 92 (which I know it means shit and I also might not get an appointment) but I was really real on my answers (not perfect) I was truthful on my call outs, on my tardiness and etc. I was also told that many of those questions are not even graded they can still be used later on, on your interview tho.


----------



## DPH1992

CalmRelative said:


> hey there. I wouldn’t be too upset with your score, 71won’t be as competitive. But you will not have to wait another two years anymore since the test will be available annually now. And don’t focused too much on the work/personality partI got a 92 (which I know it means shit and I also might not get an appointment) but I was really real on my answers (not perfect) I was truthful on my call outs, on my tardiness and etc. I was also told that many of those questions are not even graded they can still be used later on, on your interview tho.


He seemed more interested in the MSP than a Muni. There’s been no indication the MSP are going to be on the CS anymore frequently than every 4 years.

And we most certainly do not rely on the civil service personality section in a BI.


----------



## Arby

I agree, I believe only the city/town test will be annually. MSP Academy got down to mid 80’s, wouldn’t be surprised if it happens again.


----------



## DPH1992

Arby said:


> I agree, I believe only the city/town test will be annually. MSP Academy got down to mid 80’s, wouldn’t be surprised if it happens again.


Probably even lower.


----------



## davem978

Arby said:


> I agree, I believe only the city/town test will be annually. MSP Academy got down to mid 80’s, wouldn’t be surprised if it happens again.


They’re going to start doing city/town tests every year ? Does this start next year or after these test runs a 2 year cycle


----------



## DPH1992

davem978 said:


> They’re going to start doing city/town tests every year ? Does this start next year or after these test runs a 2 year cycle


That’s not official no, we are expecting to be on the exam again in 2022, but it’s not definite yet. I like that idea only because it gives applicants who really want it and don’t score well on previous exams another chance.


----------



## CalmRelative

DPH1992 said:


> That’s not official no, we are expecting to be on the exam again in 2022, but it’s not definite yet. I like that idea only because it gives applicants who really want it and don’t score well on previous exams another chance.


But if that does happens will the scores for the 2021 still count or will it be overwritten by the 2022 scores? Will I have to take it again to be on the the list?


----------



## DPH1992

CalmRelative said:


> But if that does happens will the scores for the 2021 still count or will it be overwritten by the 2022 scores? Will I have to take it again to be on the the list?


They’ll be replaced by the newest exam list, not MSP though. They’ll use this list for 4 years, unless they too decide to join annually, but I don’t expect that. Maybe bi-annually.


----------



## CalmRelative

DPH1992 said:


> They’ll be replaced by the newest exam list, not MSP though. They’ll use this list for 4 years, unless they too decide to join annually, but I don’t expect that. Maybe bi-annually.


I see. Where can I see the list for the MSP? And since I have your attention maybe you could answer another question. If I do get hired by by municipality can I still be contacted by the MSP and get a position with them or if I get hired by a municipality my name will be off the list?


----------



## DPH1992

CalmRelative said:


> I see. Where can I see the list for the MSP? And since I have your attention maybe you could answer another question. If I do get hired by by municipality can I still be contacted by the MSP and get a position with them or if I get hired by a municipality my name will be off the list?


Names stay on the list regardless of whether you get picked up by a Muni department or not. Even though it’s the same CS exam, MSP maintains their own “separate list” even though it’s the same order and rank. They wouldn’t even realize you were picked up by a Muni department unless you mentioned it or when you send in your RTT packet.

MSP should still have the 2017 list on their website since the new list hasn’t been established.


----------



## Jj7

Has anyone obtained their exam responses? 
I emailed the HRD Friday. Never heard back.

The email with the score states: “ A copy of your exam responses stored in HRD's computerized record system will be sent to you, so you can verify scoring of your answer sheet. ”


----------



## DPH1992

Jj7 said:


> Has anyone obtained their exam responses?
> I emailed the HRD Friday. Never heard back.
> 
> The email with the score states: “ A copy of your exam responses stored in HRD's computerized record system will be sent to you, so you can verify scoring of your answer sheet. ”


If I had to guess, given the low scores, there’s probably a lot of frustrated people sending them emails and calling them right now. As long as you sent in what you need to send in you should be fine.


----------



## Arby

Anyone have an idea on how many recruits the State Police will be looking to add in 2022?


----------



## j809

Arby said:


> Anyone have an idea on how many recruits the State Police will be looking to add in 2022?


600


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DPH1992

Arby said:


> Anyone have an idea on how many recruits the State Police will be looking to add in 2022?


They can only do one class per year because of the state fiscal budget. One class is anywhere from 150-200 people, but given their staffing issues and other variables, it’s possible they could and probably will top 200.

The issue with class sizes with them is the academy in New Braintree, it’s not very big. I think they can max it out a little over 200, around 220-230, but that’s pushing it. Unless they start putting the underachiever’s in the field house, guess that’s always an option.


----------



## PartnerInCrimeCo

DPH1992 said:


> Well at least it sounds like you’ll still be eligible. Imagine being someone who did all that and is going to age out now? One of my friends is gearing up to make his way down to Florida now because of his score and because he’d be too old for the State in 4 years and his town (Braintree).


yea I guess it can always be worse, I have maybe 2 more bites out of the apple for MSP after this exam. But for some reason I just can’t crack the CS code. Two years ago I got an 87 and now after all the studying this time around I do worse. Not sure what to do anymore. By the time I score well the MSP will probably fill all those vacancies


----------



## Arby

DPH1992 said:


> They can only do one class per year because of the state fiscal budget. One class is anywhere from 150-200 people, but given their staffing issues and other variables, it’s possible they could and probably will top 200.
> 
> The issue with class sizes with them is the academy in New Braintree, it’s not very big. I think they can max it out a little over 200, around 220-230, but that’s pushing it. Unless they start putting the underachiever’s in the field house, guess that’s always an option.


----------



## Arby

Only one class in 2022, that would probably be filled with 97’s and above. Let’s hope this list will be active for a few years!


----------



## DPH1992

PartnerInCrimeCo said:


> yea I guess it can always be worse, I have maybe 2 more bites out of the apple for MSP after this exam. But for some reason I just can’t crack the CS code. Two years ago I got an 87 and now after all the studying this time around I do worse. Not sure what to do anymore. By the time I score well the MSP will probably fill all those vacancies


No, no way. They’ve got several RTT’s coming up that are reaching retirement age (77th/78th and even the 79th). Not to mention they’ve got people jumping ship because some muni departments pay better. Then there’s also just the people taking early outs. They’ve got their work cut out for them over the next few years. 

At my department we kind of have the luxury of having plenty to pick from with candidates, but for towns/cities who don’t I could see them moving away from the CS because of the issues that come from it. The Civil Service works great when times are great, but it’s a hinderance when interest and recruitment is down, which is certainly is right now. 

The State Police need agility more than ever. Before they could just show up every 4 years, lay a piece of paper on a desk in front of some kid and say “Good luck!” and that’s all. They’d have 20,000 people show up and all of them would score well. So they weren’t hurting for recruits or people interested...

Now they are and now they need to adapt because showing up every 4 years on the exam and just pretending things will get better is them living in denial.. and that’s not a river in Merrimack.


----------



## DPH1992

Arby said:


> Only one class in 2022, that would probably be filled with 97’s and above. Let’s hope this list will be active for a few years!


Buddy, take a look around on this forum. There’s like one person who said they had a 97. The exam is graded differently than in the past, scores are much more spread out.


----------



## DPH1992

PartnerInCrimeCo said:


> yea I guess it can always be worse, I have maybe 2 more bites out of the apple for MSP after this exam. But for some reason I just can’t crack the CS code. Two years ago I got an 87 and now after all the studying this time around I do worse.


Also, you do realize the MSP wasn’t on the 2019 exam right? So two years ago you were only testing for your municipality.


----------



## PartnerInCrimeCo

DPH1992 said:


> Also, you do realize the MSP wasn’t on the 2019 exam right? So two years ago you were only testing for your municipality.


yes, I was just saying that the last time I tested I did better without the studying and extra class. Some people take the test on a whim and score better than people with years of experience and a degree. Guess I’ll see in another 4 years if I’m “qualified” enough


----------



## DPH1992

PartnerInCrimeCo said:


> yes, I was just saying that the last time I tested I did better without the studying and extra class. Some people take the test on a whim and score better than people with years of experience and a degree. Guess I’ll see in another 4 years if I’m “qualified” enough


Well, time will tell on this, but I don’t expect them to retest in 4 years. I expect them to be on the exam again in 2023 or maybe never again (their own exam).. I think changes will be coming in the next couple of years for hiring. They can’t afford to wait 4 years to be on another exam with the staffing problems they have.

Reason being, the longer they go the less likely it is they’ll be getting people off this list. Plans change for people all the time, just because someone likes the idea of being a trooper now doesn’t mean they will in 2024 or 2025. If a person picks up some white collar job paying six figures or something you think they’re going to trade that in for a 6 month vacation at the academy paying peanuts and $68K to start? Unlikely, unless you REALLY want the job and have all your finances in order.

Then you couple that with things like starting a family or having a big mortgage.. things can change a lot over just a few years.


----------



## Arby

DPH1992 said:


> Well, time will tell on this, but I don’t expect them to retest in 4 years. I expect them to be on the exam again in 2023 or maybe never again (their own exam).. I think changes will be coming in the next couple of years for hiring. They can’t afford to wait 4 years to be on another exam with the staffing problems they have.
> 
> Reason being, the longer they go the less likely it is they’ll be getting people off this list. Plans change for people all the time, just because someone likes the idea of being a trooper now doesn’t mean they will in 2024 or 2025. If a person picks up some white collar job paying six figures or something you think they’re going to trade that in for a 6 month vacation at the academy paying peanuts and $62K to start? Unlikely, unless you REALLY want the job and have all your finances in order.
> 
> Then you couple that with things like starting a family or having a big mortgage.. things can change a lot over just a few years.


All good points, let’s just hope they exhaust this list in the next few years!


----------



## RTBeast

DPH1992 said:


> No, no way. They’ve got several RTT’s coming up that are reaching retirement age (77th/78th and even the 79th). Not to mention they’ve got people jumping ship because some muni departments pay better. Then there’s also just the people taking early outs. They’ve got their work cut out for them over the next few years.
> 
> At my department we kind of have the luxury of having plenty to pick from with candidates, but for towns/cities who don’t I could see them moving away from the CS because of the issues that come from it. The Civil Service works great when times are great, but it’s a hinderance when interest and recruitment is down, which is certainly is right now.
> 
> The State Police need agility more than ever. Before they could just show up every 4 years, lay a piece of paper on a desk in front of some kid and say “Good luck!” and that’s all. They’d have 20,000 people show up and all of them would score well. So they weren’t hurting for recruits or people interested...
> 
> Now they are and now they need to adapt because showing up every 4 years on the exam and just pretending things will get better is them living in denial.. and that’s not a river in Merrimack.


Very interesting notes about salary.. I was always under the impression MSP paid more than any muni in the state. According to mass.gov MSP starts at around $69k now. I know Newton PD starts around $54k which is abysmal for such a wealthy city.. Worcester starts around $65k with Bachelor's.

Anybody have any intel on what other muni's start around? Just very curious.


----------



## DPH1992

RTBeast said:


> Very interesting notes about salary.. I was always under the impression MSP paid more than any muni in the state. According to mass.gov MSP starts at around $69k now. I know Newton PD starts around $54k which is abysmal for such a wealthy city.. Worcester starts around $65k with Bachelor's.
> 
> Anybody have any intel on what other muni's start around? Just very curious.


MSP starts off at I believe 68K or 69K. Bumps up to around 78K-80K after just a year I think. Don’t get me wrong they do fine for themselves, but believe me, there’s guys at my department who are taking home 275K that put MSP pay w overtime to shame. I hate making it about money, but 275K is impressive/ridiculous.

The kicker is the Quinn Bill. If your muni has the Quinn Bill and they offer all the OT you want at a 1.5x rate.. well you’re going to be doing very well for yourself. Our median salary in Boston is $90,000, that’s without OT added and the Quinn Bill. We had a detective last year that made over $500,000. Again, I hate making it about money, but that’s an insane figure.

All that being said, I don’t think this will last forever. Eventually we’re going to face more of a pushback from whoever is sitting in City Hall, unless it’s Essaibi-George, she seems to be on our side.


----------



## cagekicker33

RTBeast said:


> Very interesting notes about salary.. I was always under the impression MSP paid more than any muni in the state. According to mass.gov MSP starts at around $69k now. I know Newton PD starts around $54k which is abysmal for such a wealthy city.. Worcester starts around $65k with Bachelor's.
> 
> Anybody have any intel on what other muni's start around? Just very curious.


Framingham starts really well too, full quinn bill education for ANY degree

Also the 85th had 270 people, they had people sleeping in the common areas and stairwells


----------



## DPH1992

cagekicker33 said:


> Framingham starts really well too, full quinn bill education for ANY degree
> 
> Also the 85th had 270 people, they had people sleeping in the common areas and stairwells


Yeah I thought I remember that class being particularly big. Interesting how this 86th is a lot smaller, I think they’re at 170 right now.


----------



## RTBeast

cagekicker33 said:


> Framingham starts really well too, full quinn bill education for ANY degree
> 
> Also the 85th had 270 people, they had people sleeping in the common areas and stairwells


The.. stairwells? Cmon.. haha


----------



## j809

DPH1992 said:


> Well, time will tell on this, but I don’t expect them to retest in 4 years. I expect them to be on the exam again in 2023 or maybe never again (their own exam).. I think changes will be coming in the next couple of years for hiring. They can’t afford to wait 4 years to be on another exam with the staffing problems they have.
> 
> Reason being, the longer they go the less likely it is they’ll be getting people off this list. Plans change for people all the time, just because someone likes the idea of being a trooper now doesn’t mean they will in 2024 or 2025. If a person picks up some white collar job paying six figures or something you think they’re going to trade that in for a 6 month vacation at the academy paying peanuts and $68K to start? Unlikely, unless you REALLY want the job and have all your finances in order.
> 
> Then you couple that with things like starting a family or having a big mortgage.. things can change a lot over just a few years.


Lots of troopers making $200k plus. I know lots of them. One guy made $312k a few years ago I remember. I remember looking at an old contract that was like 6 years old and top step was over $100k without Quinn. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 02136colonel

I sometimes feel like I accidentally joined a forum for investment bankers, when I see all the obsession with making money. 
I became a police officer to help people, and because it’s an interesting, honorable job. If my concern was making money, I would have gotten an MBA or law degree.
I certainly understand needing to make sure that your job can support your family, but if making 300k or 500k a year is important to you, Goldman Sachs or McKinsey might be better employment opportunities


----------



## USAF286

02136colonel said:


> I sometimes feel like I accidentally joined a forum for investment bankers, when I see all the obsession with making money.
> I became a police officer to help people, and because it’s an interesting, honorable job. If my concern was making money, I would have gotten an MBA or law degree.
> I certainly understand needing to make sure that your job can support your family, but if making 300k or 500k a year is important to you, Goldman Sachs or McKinsey might be better employment opportunities


I forget who said it here but it was recent...but it was something along the lines of doing the job for free for some time, which was how I felt prior to my employment opportunity, money wasn’t in the top 3 factors for me. Details and OT are a great perk of the job but don’t forget what you signed up for...some of our biggest earners are the laziest and worst PO’s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 02136colonel

And I should clarify that I’m really not trying to target anyone with what I said, it’s just the overall direction that this thread, and most employment related threads take that bothers me


----------



## RTBeast

02136colonel said:


> And I should clarify that I’m really not trying to target anyone with what I said, it’s just the overall direction that this thread, and most employment related threads take that bothers me


What’s wrong with people discussing salaries so that they can plan their futures accordingly? We discuss it here because PD salaries in Mass are not very easily accessible / viewable online.. unlike most other states and areas. Seeing as we have a congregation of PO’s from all across the state with various intel, it’s kind of nice to discuss things that aren’t readily available for viewing. So that’s why it goes in that direction at times.


----------



## cagekicker33

RTBeast said:


> The.. stairwells? Cmon.. haha


i’ll sleep on the fucking roof for a shot


----------



## 02136colonel

RTBeast said:


> What’s wrong with people discussing salaries so that they can plan their futures accordingly? We discuss it here because PD salaries in Mass are not very easily accessible / viewable online.. unlike most other states and areas. Seeing as we have a congregation of PO’s from all across the state with various intel, it’s kind of nice to discuss things that aren’t readily available for viewing. So that’s why it goes in that direction at times.


Nothing inherently wrong with wanting to know the salary of an agency you were already planning on joining, but I feel like some (not all) people are choosing jobs based on salary, rather than on police work.
For example, I know that I want to work in a big city, which is why I’m aiming to work for Boston Police. I know that BPD pays relatively well and has full Quinn, but that’s not the reason I want the job. Even if another agency paid considerably more, I’d still want BPD, because that’s the type of job I’d prefer. 
Deciding to not leave a town for MSP because the town offers full Quinn and MSP doesn’t, for example, to me is the wrong reason to take the job. You leave the town for MSP because you want to be a Trooper. You turn down MSP and stay with the town because you want to be a local cop. Quinn is a great benefit but a bad reason to choose where to work.


----------



## DPH1992

02136colonel said:


> Nothing inherently wrong with wanting to know the salary of an agency you were already planning on joining, but I feel like some (not all) people are choosing jobs based on salary, rather than on police work.
> For example, I know that I want to work in a big city, which is why I’m aiming to work for Boston Police. I know that BPD pays relatively well and has full Quinn, but that’s not the reason I want the job. Even if another agency paid considerably more, I’d still want BPD, because that’s the type of job I’d prefer.
> Deciding to not leave a town for MSP because the town offers full Quinn and MSP doesn’t, for example, to me is the wrong reason to take the job. You leave the town for MSP because you want to be a Trooper. You turn down MSP and stay with the town because you want to be a local cop. Quinn is a great benefit but a bad reason to choose where to work.


I have 3 mouths to feed and a mortgage to pay for buddy. This isn’t dressing up and playing cops and robbers, we have bills to pay. If you’re doing this line of work and money isn’t entering the discussion with you then that’s suspect to be perfectly honest. Don’t be the self righteous recruit that tells someone who’s been on how to feel or act.

Let’s see if you don’t care about your salary after you work B-2 or B-3 night shifts for your first couple of years.


----------



## DPH1992

02136colonel said:


> Nothing inherently wrong with wanting to know the salary of an agency you were already planning on joining, but I feel like some (not all) people are choosing jobs based on salary, rather than on police work.
> For example, I know that I want to work in a big city, which is why I’m aiming to work for Boston Police. I know that BPD pays relatively well and has full Quinn, but that’s not the reason I want the job. Even if another agency paid considerably more, I’d still want BPD, because that’s the type of job I’d prefer.
> Deciding to not leave a town for MSP because the town offers full Quinn and MSP doesn’t, for example, to me is the wrong reason to take the job. You leave the town for MSP because you want to be a Trooper. You turn down MSP and stay with the town because you want to be a local cop. Quinn is a great benefit but a bad reason to choose where to work.


Or better yet, if you really want action and to make a difference I hear Chicago PD is hiring right now and they’ve got plenty of action and you can all the difference you want.


----------



## Arby

Update on what seems to be the average test scores?


----------



## RTBeast

Arby said:


> Update on what seems to be the average test scores?


Sounding like somewhere between 85-90


----------



## Arby

RTBeast said:


> Sounding like somewhere between 85-90


Same here, seems to be mid 80’s average.


----------



## JL01930

So do you think the poll is a good representation with 40% in 90 range or is this group just better test takers?


----------



## 52833

JL01930 said:


> So do you think the poll is a good representation with 40% in 90 range or is this group just better test takers?


No there’s only 41 votes


----------



## JL01930

Just 31 is a big enough sampling size when it comes to statistics though lol


----------



## 52833

RTBeast said:


> Very interesting notes about salary.. I was always under the impression MSP paid more than any muni in the state. According to mass.gov MSP starts at around $69k now. I know Newton PD starts around $54k which is abysmal for such a wealthy city.. Worcester starts around $65k with Bachelor's.
> 
> Anybody have any intel on what other muni's start around? Just very curious.


MSP top step is over 100k without Quin. Which makes it the highest paid Police department in MA. Even if you compared it to “high paying” PDs with Quin. MSP is where the money is at if that’s all you care about.


----------



## 52833

JL01930 said:


> Just 31 is a big enough sampling size when it comes to statistics though lol


A good sample size for approx 9,000 people who took the test is approximately 1900 people. So 41 and 31 are way off.


----------



## DPH1992

OffDuty said:


> MSP top step is over 100k without Quin. Which makes it the highest paid Police department in MA. Even if you compared it to “high paying” PDs with Quin. MSP is where the money is at if that’s all you care about.



We’re just as high in Boston.. plus we have Quinn.


----------



## 52833

DPH1992 said:


> We’re just as high in Boston.. plus we have Quinn.


What’s top step in Boston without Quin? And I thought BPD only had half of Quin.


----------



## ThelmaJJackson

it was 75.


----------



## USAF3424

OffDuty said:


> What’s top step in Boston without Quin? And I thought BPD only had half of Quin.


Patrolmen get full quinn up to Bachelors. Detectives & Superiors get full quinn up to Masters. Top step for a Patrolman is close to 100k without quinn.


----------



## 52833

USAF3424 said:


> Patrolmen get full quinn up to Bachelors. Detectives & Superiors get full quinn up to Masters. Top step for a Patrolman is close to 100k without quinn.


Nice I noticed Detectives in BPD have their own union?


----------



## USAF3424

OffDuty said:


> Nice I noticed Detectives in BPD have their own union?


Correct. The department offers a Detective exam and rates off the list. Anyone on the current list is in good shape. They are already down to like #120.


----------



## 52833

USAF3424 said:


> Correct. The department offers a Detective exam and rates off the list. Anyone on the current list is in good shape. They are already down to like #120.


Thats nice 👍


----------



## JL01930

Anyone know if the lists come out tomorrow at 12 AM in the morning or randomly throughout the day?


----------



## 52833

Yes love to know the answer to this


----------



## JL01930

Just looked at the website and they made an update today to the list if you look at your municipal dept. in the top right it has the update date of 08/31/2021 on the excel doc attached but you can’t preview it obviously. I assume it’s an auto release at 12 AM tomorrow morning. Also where do they post State trooper lists?


----------



## cagekicker33

JL01930 said:


> Just looked at the website and they made an update today to the list if you look at your municipal dept. in the top right it has the update date of 08/31/2021 on the excel doc attached but you can’t preview it obviously. I assume it’s an auto release at 12 AM tomorrow morning. Also where do they post State trooper lists?



most likely here 










Recruitment


Here you can find resources on what it takes to become a State Trooper, what the process and job may be like, and other resources that can help you begin your career in law enforcement.




www.mass.gov


----------



## JL01930

Anyone know about MBTA list location or probably same page as MSP?


----------



## 52833

cagekicker33 said:


> most likely here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recruitment
> 
> 
> Here you can find resources on what it takes to become a State Trooper, what the process and job may be like, and other resources that can help you begin your career in law enforcement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mass.gov


Yeah looks like there at the bottom.


----------



## 52833

JL01930 said:


> Anyone know about MBTA list location or probably same page as MSP?


It’s on the municipal list. Scroll to the M section.


----------



## JL01930

Wow thanks must have missed it


----------



## DPH1992

OffDuty said:


> What’s top step in Boston without Quin? And I thought BPD only had half of Quin.


Top step is a shade above 100K right now for patrolman, so MSP is higher for “Trooper 1st class” but again they don’t have Quinn. Most patrolman that qualify for Quinn fall somewhere between 15-25K a year, plus the details thrown in there and it’s more than MSP.


----------



## CalmRelative

JL01930 said:


> Anyone know if the lists come out tomorrow at 12 AM in the morning or randomly throughout the day?


Must be randomly. Nothing yet


----------



## 52833

They’re working on it


----------



## USM C-2

Good luck to everyone waiting for their standing. I know how important it is to you.


----------



## DPH1992

USM C-2 said:


> Good luck to everyone waiting for their standing. I know how important it is to you.


Same goes for me. I know it can be stressful, just remember, unless you’re aging out for MSP or the town/city you’re in, there’s always next year (literally) and other opportunities (out of state, federal, etc)


----------



## 52833

DPH1992 said:


> Top step is a shade above 100K right now for patrolman, so MSP is higher for “Trooper 1st class” but again they don’t have Quinn. Most patrolman that qualify for Quinn fall somewhere between 15-25K a year, plus the details thrown in there and it’s more than MSP.


Yeah our details are pretty good 60 hr. 90 after 5. 90 on weekends. Time and a half on those rates after 8 hours. Anything after 4 hrs is 8 hours. Etc.


----------



## 52833

DPH1992 said:


> Same goes for me. I know it can be stressful, just remember, unless you’re aging out for MSP or the town/city you’re in, there’s always next year (literally) and other opportunities (out of state, federal, etc)


but I have spoken to some MSP guys who told me they are in the works of getting a higher detail rate. Don’t quote me but they’re thinking about putting the rate at the LTs base rate which is over $100 hr so guys will work it. They’re also working on education incentive for this contract. Some guys said they’re probably gonna get like a 7% raise over 3.


----------



## DPH1992

OffDuty said:


> but I have spoken to some MSP guys who told me they are in the works of getting a higher detail rate. Don’t quote me but they’re thinking about putting the rate at the LTs base rate which is over $100 hr so guys will work it. They’re also working on education incentive for this contract. Some guys said they’re probably gonna get like a 7% raise over 3.


They’re not getting an education incentive. They pulled Quinn for a reason, so they’re just going to bring it back in another form? I’ll believe that when I see it.


----------



## cagekicker33

DPH1992 said:


> They’re not getting an education incentive. They pulled Quinn for a reason, so they’re just going to bring it back in another form? I’ll believe that when I see it.


there’s a big difference between offering 20% for a degree and offering a $5,000 a year stipend for a degree, is it quinn..no but it’s better than nothing


----------



## 52833

DPH1992 said:


> They’re not getting an education incentive. They pulled Quinn for a reason, so they’re just going to bring it back in another form? I’ll believe that when I see it.


ok


----------



## CalmRelative

Geeez! Where is that list hahah. I’m diying here


----------



## RTBeast

“Page is under construction” sounding like the Big Dig over here. Just post the list!!!


----------



## CalmRelative

RTBeast said:


> “Page is under construction” sounding like the Big Dig over here. Just post the list!!!


Hahahah We know it’s ready why do us like that!


----------



## DPH1992

Just got an update, the Civil Service Commission is experiencing technical issues.. they’re working hard to fix the issue. Here’s a live look in..


----------



## CalmRelative

DPH1992 said:


> Just got an update, the Civil Service Commission is experiencing technical issues.. they’re working hard to fix the issue. Here’s a live look in..
> 
> View attachment 10659


Hahahahhahaha


----------



## JL01930

Im about to loose my shit too wtf!


----------



## Treehouse413

OffDuty said:


> but I have spoken to some MSP guys who told me they are in the works of getting a higher detail rate. Don’t quote me but they’re thinking about putting the rate at the LTs base rate which is over $100 hr so guys will work it. They’re also working on education incentive for this contract. Some guys said they’re probably gonna get like a 7% raise over 3.


The rate will never be $100 an hour .


----------



## Blue-Rottie

cagekicker33 said:


> most likely here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recruitment
> 
> 
> Here you can find resources on what it takes to become a State Trooper, what the process and job may be like, and other resources that can help you begin your career in law enforcement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mass.gov


That’s still the old list. I wonder if state won’t post their list until later on because they don’t have to follow the civil service 9/1 release date.


----------



## cagekicker33

Blue-Rottie said:


> That’s still the old list. I wonder if state won’t post their list until later on because they don’t have to follow the civil service 9/1 release date.


why wouldn’t they have to follow the CS release date?


----------



## DPH1992

Blue-Rottie said:


> That’s still the old list. I wonder if state won’t post their list until later on because they don’t have to follow the civil service 9/1 release date.


The MSP list is basically the “All” section of the actual CS list, give or take a certain amount of people who only selected Muni


----------



## 52833

Treehouse413 said:


> The rate will never be $100 an hour .


Yeah probably not just letting you know what some of the MSP guys told me a couple of weeks ago. That’s probably what they’re shooting for. I mean ours is $90 at 5pm and on the weekends 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Jj7

The list is live.


----------



## 52833

Not for MSP though. And I checked “all” name is not in there so totally separate list if you didn’t take both.


----------



## cagekicker33

OffDuty said:


> Not for MSP though. And I checked “all” name is not in there so totally separate list if you didn’t take both.


6204 total so add about 1000 more and that should be about the MSP list


----------



## 52833

cagekicker33 said:


> 6204 total so add about 1000 more and that should be about the MSP list


Yeah but it wouldn’t make sense for me since I only applied for MSP to do that. And veterans are not at the top on the MSP list.


----------



## CalmRelative

ITS OUT MY PEOPLE! Now I ask is rank 19 good? (I know it depends on the city but it is not a small city.


----------



## cagekicker33

OffDuty said:


> Yeah but it wouldn’t make sense for me since I only applied for MSP to do that. And veterans are not at the top on the MSP list.


yes I know..that list isn’t in order I was simply saying that roughly 7200 will be on the list for MSP which is a lot less than last time..after they pulled for the 84th there was still over 6k people on the list


----------



## Arby

cagekicker33 said:


> yes I know..that list isn’t in order I was simply saying that roughly 7200 will be on the list for MSP which is a lot less than last time..after they pulled for the 84th there was still over 6k people on the list


We need to email the State Police for their list?


----------



## 52833

Arby said:


> We need to email the State Police for their list?


I think so I just read the email. Has anyone contacted them?


----------



## JL01930

On the All list I think the test formula was messed up. Coworker scored 73 with veteran status and emt cert. position roughly 550. I scored 93 and got position 1100 roughly. What happened to only adding 2 points? Did they accidentally add 20 and move a decimal point?


----------



## 52833

JL01930 said:


> On the All list I think the test formula was messed up. Coworker scored 73 with veteran status and emt cert. position roughly 550. I scored 93 and got position 1100 roughly. What happened to only adding 2 points? Did they accidentally add 20 and move a decimal point?


Only MSP uses the 2 point rule. Municipalities put Veterans first.


----------



## cagekicker33

JL01930 said:


> On the All list I think the test formula was messed up. Coworker scored 73 with veteran status and emt cert. position roughly 550. I scored 93 and got position 1100 roughly. What happened to only adding 2 points? Did they accidentally add 20 and move a decimal point?


for state police or municipal?


----------



## JL01930

We are not from the same municipality though


----------



## JL01930

I applied for municipal and state and he applied for just municipal


----------



## cagekicker33

JL01930 said:


> We are not from the same municipality though


doesn’t matter you’re looking at the all list for municipality. Veterans go to the top of the list no matter thier score for muni. The all list HAS nothing to do with the MSP


----------



## Jj7

When will the msp list post? The civil service site says it’s up.


----------



## cagekicker33

Jj7 said:


> When will the msp list post? The civil service site says it’s up.


----------



## Jj7

cagekicker33 said:


> View attachment 10660


Thank you!


----------



## Danh94

Has anyone sent an email and/or got a reply for requesting to see the SP list? Confused on why they would want to see an influx of emails like that.


----------



## cagekicker33

Danh94 said:


> Has anyone sent an email and/or got a reply for requesting to see the SP list? Confused on why they would want to see an influx of emails like that.


cause they’re the MSP and they do everything different. I sent an email about an hour ago and got nothing back yet.


----------



## Arby

cagekicker33 said:


> cause they’re the MSP and they do everything different. I sent an email about an hour ago and got nothing back yet.


Did you use the email for recruiting?


----------



## DPH1992

OffDuty said:


> Not for MSP though. And I checked “all” name is not in there so totally separate list if you didn’t take both.


Yeah because you only selected MSP. 90% of the people who took the exam did Muni and State. So 90% of “all” will be on the state list.


----------



## cagekicker33

DPH1992 said:


> Yeah because you only selected MSP. 90% of the people who took the exam did Muni and State. So 90% of “all” will be on the state list.


so i figure with 90% of the 6200 and 1300 selection MSP only i’d say maybe a total of under 7200 would be on the MSP list.


----------



## JL01930

How do you get on the MBTA list? Also I emailed state and now response back yet either.


----------



## PartnerInCrimeCo

cagekicker33 said:


> so i figure with 90% of the 6200 and 1300 selection MSP only i’d say maybe a total of under 7200 would be on the MSP list.


Any idea how many total was on the 2017 MSP list


----------



## cagekicker33

JL01930 said:


> How do you get on the MBTA list? Also I emailed state and now response back yet either.


you be a veteran and score a 100 but if you took the muni test you’re on the list


----------



## JL01930

I signed up for State / Municipal in 2021 and I’m not on the list. I used a search so I know I didn’t miss it reading it.


----------



## cagekicker33

JL01930 said:


> I signed up for State / Municipal in 2021 and I’m not on the list. I used a search so I know I didn’t miss it reading it.



you might have to list it as a preference


----------



## Jj7

I just wanted to thank everyone for their help over the last few months.

Looks like I’m going to RI. Placed extremely low on the lists.


----------



## Blue-Rottie

PartnerInCrimeCo said:


> Any idea how many total was on the 2017 MSP list


6025 applicants to be exact...


----------



## cagekicker33

Blue-Rottie said:


> 6025 applicants to be exact...


that list posted was what was left after the sent out cards for the 84th RTT before the 85RTT so add 2-3k to that


----------



## JL01930

How many cards are typically sent out in November? Or would you estimate this round for the 87th?


----------



## cagekicker33

JL01930 said:


> How many cards are typically sent out in November? Or would you estimate this round for the 87th?


i’d say roughly 2k cards maybe?


----------



## Blue-Rottie

cagekicker33 said:


> that list posted was what was left after the sent out cards for the 84th RTT before the 85RTT so add 2-3k to that


Gotcha



cagekicker33 said:


> i’d say roughly 2k cards maybe?


2k for one class?


----------



## DPH1992

cagekicker33 said:


> that list posted was what was left after the sent out cards for the 84th RTT before the 85RTT so add 2-3k to that


No, they don’t remove names from that list. People who were selected for the 84th and 85th remained on that list.


----------



## DPH1992

Blue-Rottie said:


> Gotcha
> 
> 
> 2k for one class?


Yes, they average about 2K cards. So if there’s two classes next year, depending on the size they’re going for, there could be 4K cards sent out in 2022.. unheard of, but we’ll see. 

Of the 2K that get a card, slice that down a good amount for people who are no longer interested for some reason.


----------



## Arby

DPH1992 said:


> Yes, they average about 2K cards. So if there’s two classes next year, depending on the size they’re going for, there could be 4K cards sent out in 2022.. unheard of, but we’ll see.
> 
> Of the 2K that get a card, slice that down a good amount for people who are no longer interested for some reason.


Any idea what number they got down to on the 2017 list? I wish the showed the score.


----------



## 52833

Arby said:


> Any idea what number they got down to on the 2017 list? I wish the showed the score.


They got to about 4200s 4300s


----------



## cagekicker33

Arby said:


> Any idea what number they got down to on the 2017 list? I wish the showed the score.


well i can tell you I was in the 4100s with a 82 and got through the entire process for the 86th and missed the cut off the academy by less then half a point


----------



## DPH1992

If the MSP is going to be running as many academies as I am hearing here and from people associated with the department that I know personally then it’s not crazy to imagine about 80% of the eligible names being contacted off this list. That’s assuming they are not back on the exam in 2023 (which wouldn’t surprise me). Think of it like this..

They’re trying to run two academies next year, that’s been said by a reputable Masscops member here and I’ve also begun to hear that from people I know associated with the department as well. One academy is about 2K cards roughly. So two academies in 2022 would be roughly 4K cards, that’s assuming they max out the academy too, but that might be tough to do with space, the academy in New Braintree isn’t very big.

So 4K cards in 2022 possibly, another academy lined up right after that is almost a sure bet and that’s another 2K cards. So we’re talking (potentially) 6K cards being sent out off this list by 2023..

And if this list remains active for four years (like past MSP lists) then the whole damn list might even be contacted by 2025.

Like I’ve said before, if your goal is to become a State Trooper, there probably isn’t a better opportunity than right now. They need bodies, they’re trying like hell to push as many academies through as possible from the sound of it..

Also, someone here mentioned previously the SPMA there at the academies won’t be conducted in 2022.. another sign that they are serious about 2 classes next year, they’ll need the extra space.


----------



## Arby

cagekicker33 said:


> well i can tell you I was in the 4100s with a 82 and got through the entire process for the 86th and missed the cut off the academy by less then half a point


Man, sorry to hear that!


----------



## Arby

DPH1992 said:


> If the MSP is going to be running as many academies as I am hearing here and from people associated with the department that I know personally then it’s not crazy to imagine about 80% of the eligible names being contacted off this list. That’s assuming they are not back on the exam in 2023 (which wouldn’t surprise me). Think of it like this..
> 
> They’re trying to run two academies next year, that’s been said by a reputable Masscops member here and I’ve also begun to hear that from people I know associated with the department as well. One academy is about 2K cards roughly. So two academies in 2022 would be roughly 4K cards, that’s assuming they max out the academy too, but that might be tough to do with space, the academy in New Braintree isn’t very big.
> 
> So 4K cards in 2022 possibly, another academy lined up right after that is almost a sure bet and that’s another 2K cards. So we’re talking (potentially) 6K cards being sent out off this list by 2023..
> 
> And if this list remains active for four years (like past MSP lists) then the whole damn list might even be contacted by 2025.
> 
> Like I’ve said before, if your goal is to become a State Trooper, there probably isn’t a better opportunity than right now. They need bodies, they’re trying like hell to push as many academies through as possible from the sound of it..
> 
> Also, someone here mentioned previously the SPMA there at the academies won’t be conducted in 2022.. another sign that they are serious about 2 classes next year, they’ll need the extra space.


----------



## Arby

That’s sounds pretty encouraging. I scored in the low 90’s hoping to be in that top 2000. I just sent an email to see where I fall. 
Anyone get the list yet?


----------



## Sal

I assume it’ll take them a week to get through all the email requests.


----------



## DPH1992

Arby said:


> That’s sounds pretty encouraging. I scored in the low 90’s hoping to be in that top 2000. I just sent an email to see where I fall.
> Anyone get the list yet?


Buddy.. friendly piece of advice, don’t be that guy. Just be patient. The last thing any department wants is someone over eager emailing the recruiting division asking questions. MSP is pretty good at remembering names when it comes time for a recruits first day in New Braintree.. trust me.


----------



## Arby

DPH1992 said:


> Buddy.. friendly piece of advice, don’t be that guy. Just be patient. The last thing any department wants is someone over eager emailing the recruiting division asking questions. MSP is pretty good at remembering names when it comes time for a recruits first day in New Braintree.. trust me.


You have to email them to get your spot on the list. 
That’s all I asked for.


----------



## DPH1992

Arby said:


> You have to email them to get your spot on the list.
> That’s all I asked for.


No you don’t... they literally post a list..


----------



## cagekicker33

DPH1992 said:


> No you don’t... they literally post a list..


----------



## 52833

Yes you do if you want your spot you have to email them they won’t post it for a while…. They do post the list, but the instructions clearly say to contact MDSP for the eligible list……..


----------



## DPH1992

OffDuty said:


> Yes you do if you want your score you have to email them they won’t post it for a while…. They do post the list, but the instructions clearly say to contact MDSP for the eligible list……..


Yeah that doesn’t mean you should actually email them. They don’t expect people to read minds, the list will be out in time. Don’t worry you’ll be sweating your asses off running up Hanna Hill soon enough, if you get that far that is.


----------



## 52833

DPH1992 said:


> Yeah that doesn’t mean you should actually email them. They don’t expect people to read minds, the list will be out in time. Don’t worry you’ll be sweating your asses off running up Hanna Hill soon enough, if you get that far that is.


Okay


----------



## Arby

DPH1992 said:


> No you don’t... they literally post a list..


Read above or below 
Must of changed since you went through. Trust me I thought posting a list would be easier for everyone. You really thought I’d just emailed out of blue to get my score? May be a little eager, but know better than that.


----------



## cagekicker33

Hopefully will be posted sometime next week I was told and it will be posted on their site.


----------



## JR90

Word is that the list for MSP will come out next Tuesday


----------



## YaBot

I guess those emails/calls were starting to come in Lol


----------



## DPH1992

YaBot said:


> View attachment 10665
> 
> I guess those emails/calls were starting to come in Lol


This is the exact point I was trying to make earlier...


----------



## Arby

YaBot said:


> View attachment 10665
> 
> I guess those emails/calls were starting to come in Lol


The email from civil service set them up for that mess!


----------



## DPH1992

Arby said:


> The email from civil service set them up for that mess!


Well there’s your first problem right there.. going by whatever those idiots say.


----------



## JL01930

Update that was already known lol


----------



## DPH1992

JL01930 said:


> Update that was already known lol
> View attachment 10668


Real smooth chief, 10:51am, they’ll be able to match that up to a name now.


----------



## JL01930

DPH1992 said:


> Real smooth chief, 10:51am, they’ll be able to match that up to a name now.


I have my initials and area code as my name lol


----------



## DPH1992

JL01930 said:


> I have my initials and area code as my name lol


Well I hope you’re not from a small town! 

A word for the wise here for all you newbies: Be careful what you post here, never be overly specific.


----------



## cagekicker33

JR90 said:


> Word is that the list for MSP will come out next Tuesday



hopefully today, we shall see


----------



## CalmRelative

Are they still adding names? I went down a rank. Will they be adding more?


----------



## 52833

cagekicker33 said:


> hopefully today, we shall see


Doubt it


----------



## cagekicker33

CalmRelative said:


> Are they still adding names? I went down a rank. Will they be adding more?


Ya I think the list is updated sometimes with military make ups ect. Someone may have also changed their preferences ect


----------



## USAF286

CalmRelative said:


> Are they still adding names? I went down a rank. Will they be adding more?


Yeah the veteran make up exam which I believe are offered quarterly are administered and graded and then the candidate is inserted into their town of residency accordingly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cagekicker33

I know someone said Tuesday which wasn’t right, does anyone have any idea when it might be released?


----------



## DPH1992

cagekicker33 said:


> I know someone said Tuesday which wasn’t right, does anyone have any idea when it might be released?


Probably whenever they post it.


----------



## cagekicker33

DPH1992 said:


> Probably whenever they post it.


no shit Sherlock


----------



## DPH1992

cagekicker33 said:


> no shit Sherlock


Yeah.. nice pick up on the sarcasm, Sherlock


----------



## JL01930

This is killing me lol. Both the comments and the wait.


----------



## cagekicker33

DPH1992 said:


> Yeah.. nice pick up on the sarcasm, Sherlock


🕵️‍♂️


----------



## 52833

cagekicker33 said:


> I know someone said Tuesday which wasn’t right, does anyone have any idea when it might be released?


Nevuary 31st from what I’m being told.


----------



## JL01930

I’m dead 😂


----------



## cagekicker33

well looks like not this week either haha


----------



## 52833




----------



## JL01930

Dad are we there yet? Are we there yet? Daddy? Are we there yet?


OffDuty said:


> View attachment 10677


----------



## PartnerInCrimeCo

JL01930 said:


> Dad are we there yet? Are we there yet? Daddy? Are we there yet?


Patience. One of the most important qualities everyone should invest in for the police process.


----------



## 52833

JL01930 said:


> Dad are we there yet? Are we there yet? Daddy? Are we there yet?


Are ya winning son?


----------



## kpf94

Maybe someone who has gone through the process could provide a little clarity on the CS process for me. After the test is taken and the list is made, how do you hear from the department you have residency with? I know they used to send out cards in the mail but I wasn't sure if that had changed. I also don't know where to find the number of vacancies for my department or know how to gauge how long it could be before I am contacted. I was hoping someone on here could maybe clear some stuff up.


----------



## 52833

PartnerInCrimeCo said:


> Patience. One of the most important qualities everyone should invest in for the police process.


It’s a virtue.


----------



## 52833

kpf94 said:


> Maybe someone who has gone through the process could provide a little clarity on the CS process for me. After the test is taken and the list is made, how do you hear from the department you have residency with? I know they used to send out cards in the mail but I wasn't sure if that had changed. I also don't know where to find the number of vacancies for my department or know how to gauge how long it could be before I am contacted. I was hoping someone on here could maybe clear some stuff up.


Well when I got hired it took about 6 months after the test when I got a card and about 4 months to when the academy started. Didn’t know anything about vacancies or any of that. It’s they’re hiring or they’re not.


----------



## 52833

Haha some people on this forum have no sense of humor. They’re probably not even cops or work at some PD with 2 calls a week. 🤡


----------



## kpf94

OffDuty said:


> Well when I got hired it took about 6 months after the test when I got a card and about 4 months to when the academy started. Didn’t know anything about vacancies or any of that. It’s they’re hiring or they’re not.


If you get a card, does that mean the department has a vacancy they're filling with you? Or is the card to ask if you're interested in being considered and put on a vacancy list? This may be a dumb question but this is the first time I have taken the test and lived in a CS town with residency.


----------



## 52833

kpf94 said:


> If you get a card, does that mean the department has a vacancy they're filling with you? Or is the card to ask if you're interested in being considered and put on a vacancy list? This may be a dumb question but this is the first time I have taken the test and lived in a CS town with residency.


If you get a card that means there is a vacancy or some vacancies. However, this does not guarantee employment. They will probably start the process with you like Physical, Psych, PAT if you go through all of those there’s a good chance you will get hired, but again not guaranteed. You will usually get a “conditional offer” around that time for employment at your PD.


----------



## kpf94

OffDuty said:


> If you get a card that means there is a vacancy or some vacancies. However, this does not guarantee employment. They will probably start the process with you like Physical, Psych, PAT if you go through all of those there’s a good chance you will get hired, but again not guaranteed. You will usually get a “conditional offer” around that time for employment at your PD.


Okay, thanks for that info, that certainly helps! On the mass.gov CS site they have departments listed that are hiring but not the one I am a resident of so I wasn't sure if it was the norm for PDs to post their vacancy #(s) to CS' website.


----------



## cagekicker33

PartnerInCrimeCo said:


> Patience. One of the most important qualities everyone should invest in for the police process.


hurry up…and wait


----------



## DPH1992

kpf94 said:


> Maybe someone who has gone through the process could provide a little clarity on the CS process for me. After the test is taken and the list is made, how do you hear from the department you have residency with? I know they used to send out cards in the mail but I wasn't sure if that had changed. I also don't know where to find the number of vacancies for my department or know how to gauge how long it could be before I am contacted. I was hoping someone on here could maybe clear some stuff up.


Most Munis still send out letters “cards” and MSP does as well. There’s really no way to know how many vacancies there are in a certain town or city without directly asking the HR division, but I wouldn’t do that, especially if you’re in a smaller town.

Length of time depends on a variety of factors.


----------



## USAF286

When was the last time they sent out a “card?” I was hired via email and that was just about 10 years ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DPH1992

USAF286 said:


> When was the last time they sent out a “card?” I was hired via email and that was just about 10 years ago.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got a card as recent as 2018, the only correspondence through email was for some document submissions.


----------



## HuskyH-2

DPH1992 said:


> I got a card as recent as 2018, the only correspondence through email was for some document submissions.


They were sending out the Manila cards from HRD in 2018? 

Last one I ever got was maybe 2013, after that it was email. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dispatch857

-


----------



## Sal

.


----------



## 52833

Dispatch857 said:


> States list is up


Good luck everyone !


----------



## Arby

Sal said:


> With a 90 I’m in the 2000’s oh man 😆





Sal said:


> With a 90 I’m in the 2000’s oh man 😆


I know someone that scored in low 70’s and are listed in the top 400. Guessing they’ll be some adjustments


----------



## 52833

Arby said:


> I know someone that scored in low 70’s and are listed in the top 400. Guessing they’ll be some adjustments


Unless that someone lied


----------



## 52833

Arby said:


> I know someone that scored in low 70’s and are listed in the top 400. Guessing they’ll be some adjustments


----------



## cagekicker33

OffDuty said:


> Unless that someone lied


I’m right where I should be from what I can tell, I think your buddy lied to you


----------



## Sal

.


----------



## Dispatch857

-


----------



## JL01930

This is strange me and another guy from my city both scored 93. We are tied on the municipal list but he is 70 numbers behind me on the State lol.


----------



## 52833

JL01930 said:


> This is strange me and another guy from my city both scored 93. We are tied on the municipal list but he is 70 numbers behind me on the State lol.


Yeah I’ve seen that with a few people I know who got the same score. Some are much higher than others. I wonder how that works.


----------



## JL01930

OffDuty said:


> Yeah I’ve seen that with a few people I know who got the same score. Some are much higher than others. I wonder how that works.


The only difference I know of between us is I’m older. But it’s still weird because I see people tied up with the same numbers on the state list as well.


----------



## FPY18

I cant seem to find the list, the link that even MSP provided doesn't show me, unless I'm stupid. WOuld someone mind posting a link?


----------



## S1991

The list is not accurate. I believe they are still making changes. I scored a 94 and am ranked in the 3000s. I will find out more details.


----------



## JL01930

FPY18 said:


> I cant seem to find the list, the link that even MSP provided doesn't show me, unless I'm stupid. WOuld someone mind posting a link?


----------



## FPY18

Thanks alot, wish my score was higher on the list but maybe it wont matter this year.


----------



## Arby

OffDuty said:


> Unless that someone lied


He’s near the bottom for my city residents list. He’s definitely in the low 70’s


----------



## Sal

S1991 said:


> The list is not accurate. I believe they are still making changes. I scored a 94 and am ranked in the 3000s. I will find out more details.


.


----------



## Arby

JL01930 said:


> The only difference I know of between us is I’m older. But it’s still weird because I see people tied up with the same numbers on the state list as well.


Did they use percentages


JL01930 said:


> The only difference I know of between us is I’m older. But it’s still weird because I see people tied up with the same numbers on the state list as well.


Wonder if people had scores with


Sal said:


> Yeah, I think they’re making adjustments still. That’s higher than what I got but lower on rank. Do they take age into account?


Did the State police send out scores with percentages? 90.5 for instance?


----------



## S1991

I do not think age is a factor. Either you make the cut off age or you don't. However, to score a 94 and be in the 3000s seems like an error or they have not finished all changes.


----------



## JL01930

S1991 said:


> I do not think age is a factor. Either you make the cut off age or you don't. However, to score a 94 and be in the 3000s seems like an error or they have not finished all changes.


Yeah I’m around 1000 with a 93


----------



## NBstreet101

How many cards ( vacancy notices ) do they send out for a class roughly?


----------



## FPY18

NBstreet101 said:


> How many cards ( vacancy notices ) do they send out for a class roughly?


Previous posts in this thread indicate roughly 2K cards per class, from those 200-250 seem to actually begin training at the academy. So when the list is finalized, and possibly two classes in 2022, if you place within the top 4000 candidates theres a chance to make it to the academy.


----------



## JL01930

I’m not going to post the email but was emailed by a separate trooper who works in recruitment that they are aware of the score to list position discrepancies and are working on it currently before another update is released.


----------



## S1991

I wont post the email either, but the wrong score was under my name. Hopefully it gets fixed soon.


----------



## cagekicker33

S1991 said:


> I wont post the email either, but the wrong score was under my name. Hopefully it gets fixed soon.


like CS sent you the wrong score? or just the list was wrong


----------



## S1991

My civil service account and email have the correct score. MSP has me under something significantly lower. When I forwarded them my emails, they are now looking into it.


----------



## JL01930

S1991 said:


> My civil service account and email have the correct score. MSP has me under something significantly lower. When I forwarded them my emails, they are now looking into it.


where do you find the score on your account? Are you talking about the civil service account website that you apply on?


----------



## S1991

Yes, I went to my inbox on my civil service account to make sure the email I received matched up with my civil service inbox.


----------



## DPH1992

So there’s around 1000 less people on this list compared to the previous one.. decent drop. If I remember correctly, I heard they went down to almost 4000 on this current RTT (the third off 2017). The people in the 86th are all over the place, heard the highest ranked person was in the high 1000s and they went almost to 3900-4000 on that list. 

That’s probably got more to do with the fact that exam was taken in 2017 and by the time this 86th RTT rolled around a lot of people were either in LE already for their towns or they maybe just moved on with life. 4 years is a long time to wait. 

That said, that’s a really big range from 1900 to 4000.


----------



## Arby

DPH1992 said:


> So there’s around 1000 less people on this list compared to the previous one.. decent drop. If I remember correctly, I heard they went down to almost 4000 on this current RTT (the third off 2017). The people in the 86th are all over the place, heard the highest ranked person was in the high 1000s and they went almost to 3900-4000 on that list.
> 
> That’s probably got more to do with the fact that exam was taken in 2017 and by the time this 86th RTT rolled around a lot of people were either in LE already for their towns or they maybe just moved on with life. 4 years is a long time to wait.
> 
> That said, that’s a really big range from 1900 to 4000.


Is the scores different from the municipality? Do they use 90.5 for example?


----------



## DPH1992

Arby said:


> Is the scores different from the municipality? Do they use 90.5 for example?


I don’t think they’ve ever used .5 or .3, etc. I know Munis have done that, but the State is always just a whole number.


----------



## DPH1992

End of the day the real questions all you MSP hopefuls should be asking yourself is this..

1. Are they going to keep with the tradition of going on the CS every four years still? My gut tells me no, I feel like they’ll be back on the exam in 2023. 

2. Are they going to definitely run two classes in 2022? If they do that will be good news for people lower on the list since it’s more likely you could get reached. I’ve heard personally that’s their plan (if they can get funding) and it’s also been said on here from a reputable member. 

If they run two classes in 2022 and they ARE NOT on the exam again until 2025.. well, this list could potentially be completely exhausted. 2 classes in 2022, 1 in 2023, 1 in 2024 and that may be conservative..

That’s what makes me believe they’ll be on the exam again in 2023. I don’t think they’ll want to have such a small pool to select from and after 2 classes in 2022 and maybe one in 2023 the list will be exhausted a lot by then. 

Anyway, good luck to all of you.


----------



## Arby

DPH1992 said:


> I don’t think they’ve ever used .5 or .3, etc. I know Munis have done that, but the State is always just a whole number.


That’s good to hear.


DPH1992 said:


> I don’t think they’ve ever used .5 or .3, etc. I know Munis have done that, but the State is always just a whole number.


Thanks for all the info..


----------



## j912839123

Low 90s score and ranked between 1500-2000.

Based on other posts in this thread, it sounds like other class eligible slots have been made up from the top 2k and then roughly 2k increments for each subsequent class, so I should still have a chance at the first class from this list. Does that sound right?


----------



## DPH1992

j912839123 said:


> Low 90s score and ranked between 1500-2000.
> 
> Based on other posts in this thread, it sounds like other class eligible slots have been made up from the top 2k and then roughly 2k increments for each subsequent class, so I should still have a chance at the first class from this list. Does that sound right?


No, generally the first class off of a new exam won’t take as many because it’s fresh and everyone who took the exam has plans to get into LE whether for the state or muni. The reason why RTT’s like the 86th go so far down the list is because it’s 4 years removed from the exam date. Plans change for people a lot over 4 years so a lot of people who took that exam in 2017 are either working completely other jobs in other industries or they might already be on in their town/city. 

I personally was in the 1500’s off that 2017 exam and I got contacted for the 85th RTT, which was the second RTT. But, this most recent RTT, the 86th, went as high as 3800-3900. So, it varies to put it mildly, but generally speaking the first RTT doesn’t need to send out as many cards.


----------



## cagekicker33

DPH1992 said:


> No, generally the first class off of a new exam won’t take as many because it’s fresh and everyone who took the exam has plans to get into LE whether for the state or muni. The reason why RTT’s like the 86th go so far down the list is because it’s 4 years removed from the exam date. Plans change for people a lot over 4 years so a lot of people who took that exam in 2017 are either working completely other jobs in other industries or they might already be on in their town/city.
> 
> I personally was in the 1500’s off that 2017 exam and I got contacted for the 85th RTT, which was the second RTT. But, this most recent RTT, the 86th, went as high as 3800-3900. So, it varies to put it mildly, but generally speaking the first RTT doesn’t need to send out as many cards.


I was in the 4000s for the 86th and got a card. I forgot I even took the test until I got an email and was completely surprised


----------



## DPH1992

cagekicker33 said:


> I was in the 4000s for the 86th and got a card. I forgot I even took the test until I got an email and was completely surprised


Didn’t you say you were one of the last cutoffs?


----------



## P71eg

94 here and ranked low 1000s

Guys not sure if some noticed but remember the rank number is assigned multiple times. For instance if you are 2355 that does not mean you are number #2355 on the list, there could be 25 people with the same rank.
To see how you pair on the list you must count the spots. 👍🏽
How they select or rank is beyond my knowledge
It is weird how the rank numbers also carry no pattern. They can go from 31 to 35


----------



## cagekicker33

DPH1992 said:


> Didn’t you say you were one of the last cutoffs?


yup, went through the whole process and missed the cut off the reserve list by .38 points


----------



## JL01930

I think I have the crabby patty secret formula now. Prepping for the next test 😈


----------



## DPH1992

P71eg said:


> 94 here and ranked low 1000s
> 
> Guys not sure if some noticed but remember the rank number is assigned multiple times. For instance if you are 2355 that does not mean you are number #2355 on the list, there could be 25 people with the same rank.
> To see how you pair on the list you must count the spots. 👍🏽
> How they select or rank is beyond my knowledge
> It is weird how the rank numbers also carry no pattern. They can go from 31 to 35


Well, usually the spaces in between is the amount of people tied. So using your example of 31 to 35, it would mean there are 4 people tied at 31 (31, 32, 33, 34) and then 35 starts the next lowest score.


----------



## DPH1992

cagekicker33 said:


> yup, went through the whole process and missed the cut off the reserve list by .38 points


Ouch, yeah well like I said in one of my earlier posts. If the MSP isn’t on the CS exam again until 2025, with all the staffing problems they’re having and the chance of two RTT’s in 2022.. this whole list could get exhausted.


----------



## Arby

DPH1992 said:


> Well, usually the spaces in between is the amount of people tied. So using your example of 31 to 35, it would mean there are 4 people tied at 31 (31, 32, 33, 34) and then 35 starts the next lowest score.


Hoping the didn’t use .5 etc.. I’m tied with 2 others in my city and one is 200 ahead of me on the State list.


----------



## P71eg

I actually hadn’t thought of comparing those tied on the Muni list. Just saw someone I was tied with is about 200 ahead on the State list. Everyone else not too far behind


----------



## LoneAmerican

Me while reviewing my ranking number:


----------



## DPH1992

I might have had it the other way around. It’s been awhile since I took a CS exam (2017). Could have sworn it was State that was whole numbers, but judging by what some of you are saying here doesn’t appear to be the case.


----------



## cagekicker33

DPH1992 said:


> I might have had it the other way around. It’s been awhile since I took a CS exam (2017). Could have sworn it was State that was whole numbers, but judging by what some of you are saying here doesn’t appear to be the case.


i think the state uses the decimals. Which would make sense why someone would be tied on the muni list with say a 94 but then on the state list be so far apart say with a 94.10 and a 94.98


----------



## DaysR4theBirds

Trying to clarify the state’s ruling on age with a co-worker. Is it no older than 34 on the exam date or is it no older than 34 by appointment? So say if someone turns 35 after the first RTT but is selected for the second one off the list, are they shit out of luck?


----------



## Treehouse413

DaysR4theBirds said:


> Trying to clarify the state’s ruling on age with a co-worker. Is it no older than 34 on the exam date or is it no older than 34 by appointment? So say if someone turns 35 after the first RTT but is selected for the second one off the list, are they shit out of luck?


As long as the time of the test you were under 35 you’ll be ok. I know a guy who was 40 when he went through .


----------



## DaysR4theBirds

Treehouse413 said:


> As long as the time of the test you were under 35 you’ll be ok. I know a guy who was 40 when he went through .


Ok, thanks for clarifying this. We were getting two different answers from everyone we asked.


----------



## DPH1992

DaysR4theBirds said:


> Ok, thanks for clarifying this. We were getting two different answers from everyone we asked.


It’s on their website. I could have sworn it was 34 no earlier than the date the MSP application packet is submitted..


----------



## Sal

“…no older than 34 years old by the last day of the application filing date”


----------



## DPH1992

Sal said:


> “…no older than 34 years old by the last day of the application filing date”


Exactly and there’s no exact idea when that would be. It’s one of the first things you do in the process though.


----------



## Treehouse413

DPH1992 said:


> Exactly and there’s no exact idea when that would be. It’s one of the first things you do in the process though.


I stand corrected, it is 34. I’m pretty sure the “application date” is when you take the exam. I’ve known plenty that attended the academy that were older than 34 but when they took the test they were 34 or younger .


----------



## DPH1992

Treehouse413 said:


> I stand corrected, it is 34. I’m pretty sure the “application date” is when you take the exam. I’ve known plenty that attended the academy that were older than 34 but when they took the test they were 34 or younger .


That can’t possibly be true. It’s been the policy for awhile from what I can remember. Only possible explanation of someone over 34 in the academy is possibly military reasons, but that’s it.


----------



## Bloodhound

DPH1992 said:


> That can’t possibly be true. It’s been the policy for awhile from what I can remember. Only possible explanation of someone over 34 in the academy is possibly military reasons, but that’s it.


*Age Requirement: Pursuant to M.G.L. Chapter 22C , § 10 , candidates must be at least 21
years of age on or before May 4, 2021 and less than 35 years old as of the last date to file
an application for this examination, May 4, 2021, in order to take the examination for State
Trooper.

*


----------



## Treehouse413

Bloodhound said:


> *Age Requirement: Pursuant to M.G.L. Chapter 22C , § 10 , candidates must be at least 21
> years of age on or before May 4, 2021 and less than 35 years old as of the last date to file
> an application for this examination, May 4, 2021, in order to take the examination for State
> Trooper.
> 
> *


You def can be older than 34 to attend the academy . You just have to be under 35 at time of application ie taking the test . My close friend was the commandant of the academy. The info came right from him .


----------



## P71eg

Treehouse413 said:


> You def can be older than 34 to attend the academy . You just have to be under 35 at time of application ie taking the test . My close friend was the commandant of the academy. The info came right from him .



...”in order to take the examination for State
Trooper.“

This line says it all I think


----------



## DPH1992

Bloodhound said:


> *Age Requirement: Pursuant to M.G.L. Chapter 22C , § 10 , candidates must be at least 21
> years of age on or before May 4, 2021 and less than 35 years old as of the last date to file
> an application for this examination, May 4, 2021, in order to take the examination for State
> Trooper.*


I guess their idea of an application is the exam then.. makes it easier to know for sure whether you’re good to go or not at least. So essentially if you were under 35 on the CS exam date then you’re eligible for the entirety that they use this list.


----------



## olegnacim

I mean it sounds pretty self explanatory to me. If you’re younger than 35 on the last date of the application filing date, (5/4/2021) then it technically wouldn’t matter if you turned 35 on May 5th. & given that the tests weren’t administered until mid June, so long as you applied at 34, you’re eligible.


----------



## Dpty1sp

Dang so turning 35 April 9 2021. disqualifies me even being a state employee?


----------



## olegnacim

Dpty1sp said:


> Dang so turning 35 April 9 2021. disqualifies me even being a state employee?


The application period was over 4 months, so the way I understand it is, so long as you put your application in before your birthday, which was before the May 4th deadline, you’re good to go. But I could be wrong. The wording isn’t super clear. Safe to say that if you made the list, they’ve determined your eligibility already.


----------



## PartnerInCrimeCo

Anyone know if this exam is good for 4 years yet? Trying to see if I should wait around with a 79 for a few years and hope MSP get to me again. Or try something elsewhere.


----------



## JL01930

PartnerInCrimeCo said:


> Anyone know if this exam is good for 4 years yet? Trying to see if I should wait around with a 79 for a few years and hope MSP get to me again. Or try something elsewhere.


I would take the 2022 Municipal exam and try to get that score up for a municipal department but maybe they will get to you. They only went down to 82. Something on the 2017 list. See the previous posts.


----------



## PartnerInCrimeCo

JL01930 said:


> I would take the 2022 Municipal exam and try to get that score up for a municipal department but maybe they will get to you. They only went down to 82. Something on the 2017 list. See the previous posts.


I was on the cusp of the last RTT, passed everything. Just to be told I missed the wait list by .8 of a point. Looks like my odds this time around may put me in the same exact spot as last time.


----------



## cagekicker33

PartnerInCrimeCo said:


> Anyone know if this exam is good for 4 years yet? Trying to see if I should wait around with a 79 for a few years and hope MSP get to me again. Or try something elsewhere.


why not try something somewhere else, if you get a card in a couple years then come back, any experience you get in the meantime can only help


----------



## DPH1992

PartnerInCrimeCo said:


> Anyone know if this exam is good for 4 years yet? Trying to see if I should wait around with a 79 for a few years and hope MSP get to me again. Or try something elsewhere.


I’m thinking they’ll be back on the exam in 2023 personally. Munis are yearly now so it would not surprise me to see MSP bi-annually.


----------



## Sal

DPH1992 said:


> I’m thinking they’ll be back on the exam in 2023 personally. Munis are yearly now so it would not surprise me to see MSP bi-annually.


That‘d be unfortunate


----------



## DPH1992

Sal said:


> That‘d be unfortunate


They may not have a choice. If they’re going to run as many classes as I’m hearing over the next few years, the 2021 CS list won’t provide enough qualified applicants. Of the 5000 or so that are on that list you’d be surprised how few of them really have any chance of getting into the academy. People get weeded out quickly, misdemeanor/felony charges, horrible driving records, drug use, out of shape, poor employment records, DD Form 214’s that are not favorable, etc.. And then there’s just the people who change their minds on wanting to work in LE or maybe they jump on a Muni Department first.


----------



## cagekicker33

DPH1992 said:


> They may not have a choice. If they’re going to run as many classes as I’m hearing over the next few years, the 2021 CS list won’t provide enough qualified applicants. Of the 5000 or so that are on that list you’d be surprised how few of them really have any chance of getting into the academy. People get weeded out quickly, misdemeanor/felony charges, horrible driving records, drug use, out of shape, poor employment records, DD Form 214’s that are not favorable, etc.. And then there’s just the people who change their minds on wanting to work in LE or maybe they jump on a Muni Department first.


seriously, i bet after two classes that list will be almost if not gone


----------



## DPH1992

cagekicker33 said:


> seriously, i bet after two classes that list will be almost if not gone


It’ll be dwindled down quite a bit. That’s why I was saying, if you’re on that list you have a good chance of hearing something eventually. If they don’t go back on the exam until 2025, that whole list will be exhausted, mark my words. 

2 RTT’s in 2022
1-2 in 2023
1-2 in 2024..

That’s a lot. Talking potentially 4-6 RTT’s before 2025, more likely 4. I think this two RTT’s thing for 2022 might be one off.


----------



## JL01930

Probably 2 starting in 2022 or yeah maybe 88th in early 2023. Moving pretty slow right now to make two in 2022 happen.


----------



## DPH1992

JL01930 said:


> Probably 2 starting in 2022 or yeah maybe 88th in early 2023. Moving pretty slow right now to make two in 2022 happen.


As long as they get the 87th RTT started by April/May then 2 is possible. It’s not two academies are going to graduate in 2022, but they’ll at least have 2 started in the same calendar year.


----------



## j912839123

I thought only one RTT was in the published budget for 2022? Isn’t a second class speculation at this point?


----------



## cagekicker33

j912839123 said:


> I thought only one RTT was in the published budget for 2022? Isn’t a second class speculation at this point?


yes


----------



## JL01930

Someone just spill the beans on when the 87th starts and when cards go out I’m dying over here. Can’t go to sleep at night without checking my emails 10 times and this forum. Lmao. I’ve been trying to hurry up and wait but I can’t.


----------



## cagekicker33

JL01930 said:


> Someone just spill the beans on when the 87th starts and when cards go out I’m dying over here. Can’t go to sleep at night without checking my emails 10 times and this forum. Lmao. I’ve been trying to hurry up and wait but I can’t.


here i’ll help you, what was your score on the CS


----------



## JL01930

93


----------



## DPH1992

j912839123 said:


> I thought only one RTT was in the published budget for 2022? Isn’t a second class speculation at this point?


No, it’s been confirmed by a number of sources. There will be 2. Not graduating 2*, but having 2 in the same calendar year.


----------



## P71eg

Notice to appear, email received this morning. 

“The contact will provide a form which you must sign.”


----------



## Sal

P71eg said:


> Notice to appear, email received this morning.
> 
> “The contact will provide a form which you must sign.”


for muni or State? That was fast


----------



## P71eg

Sal said:


> for muni or State? That was fast


Big Muni.

State will surely follow a month from now or doing differently altogether.


----------



## 02136colonel

Boston cards went out this morning


----------



## S1991

Looks like the MSP list was updated today as well. Went from a rank in the 3000s to a rank in the 800s. Phew.


----------



## 61259

If you don’t mind me asking are you a veteran? How did you get a good bump


----------



## S1991

Murillo997 said:


> If you don’t mind me asking are you a veteran? How did you get a good bump


There was an error with my score/rank on the MSP eligibility list. It got fixed and now I am where I should have been.


----------



## Blue-Rottie

S1991 said:


> There was an error with my score/rank on the MSP eligibility list. It got fixed and now I am where I should have been.


If you don't mind me asking what did you get for a score?


----------



## cagekicker33

Blue-Rottie said:


> If you don't mind me asking what did you get for a score?


he scored a 94


----------



## Arby

What’s the process and timeline once you get notification from your city to come down in sign. 
Guessing interview is first, then how long is medical & Pt etc..


----------



## LoneAmerican

Me when I review the updated eligibility list and see that my number only went up.


----------



## JL01930

My buddy just told me he’s not going for it anymore and scored in the top 30.


----------



## cagekicker33

JL01930 said:


> My buddy just told me he’s not going for it anymore and scored in the top 30.


a lot of people take the test just to take it, lots of things change. family life, jobs, injuries ect especially when you start looking into the academy and see what it actually entails


----------



## 52833

JL01930 said:


> My buddy just told me he’s not going for it anymore and scored in the top 30.


Must be those mandated vaccines 💉


----------



## P71eg

Arby said:


> What’s the process and timeline once you get notification from your city to come down in sign.
> Guessing interview is first, then how long is medical & Pt etc..



Based off of what I hear and see here. 

Be ready at any given time from now until spring, no specific order....

PT could be one of the last things you do, you may or may not go through the whole process... and still not make the cut.

not much to add


----------



## Arby

P71eg said:


> Based off of what I hear and see here.
> 
> Be ready at any given time from now until spring, no specific order....
> 
> PT could be one of the last things you do, you may or may not go through the whole process... and still not make the cut.
> 
> not much to add


Thanks, just got an email about openings in my city. Will be signing soon, guessing the process will take 3/4 months?


----------



## P71eg

Arby said:


> guessing the process will take 3/4 months?


i’m guessing at least that yes


----------



## Arby

P71eg said:


> i’m guessing at least that yes


Thanks


----------



## Arby

Is the PT test for municipal police just the obstacle course or also the push up/sit-up and 1.5 mile run?


----------



## Sal

Arby said:


> Is the PT test for municipal police just the obstacle course or also the push up/sit-up and 1.5 mile run?


The PAT test is the obstacle course. The MPTC PT is running/push-up/sit or if the department does their own PT test.


----------



## Arby

Sal said:


> The PAT test is the obstacle course. The MPTC PT is running/push-up/sit or if the department does their own PT test.


Thanks


----------



## JL01930

Just got my municipal card / email today. They give you dispatch and have you wait on a list until there’s a position open that’s about it from what I could tell talking to the HR department at city hall. Position description is : Permanent Reserve Police Officer - Reserve


----------



## cagekicker33

JL01930 said:


> Just got my municipal card / email today. They give you dispatch and have you wait on a list until there’s a position open that’s about it from what I could tell talking to the HR department at city hall. Position description is : Permanent Reserve Police Officer - Reserve


that’s good, your seniority will start from the day you start on that as well as your retirement


----------



## Foxy85

JL01930 said:


> Just got my municipal card / email today. They give you dispatch and have you wait on a list until there’s a position open that’s about it from what I could tell talking to the HR department at city hall. Position description is : Permanent Reserve Police Officer - Reserve


 Interesting considering reserves are now a thing of the past going forward…

“They give you dispatch” meaning they start you off as a dispatcher prior to hiring you as a FT PO and sending you to an academy?


----------



## JL01930

Foxy85 said:


> Interesting considering reserves are now a thing of the past going forward…
> 
> “They give you dispatch” meaning they start you off as a dispatcher prior to hiring you as a FT PO and sending you to an academy?


That’s what I was told by HR at city hall. I was highly confused when I read the email from civil service lol. But yes that was literally the position title I was sent. I asked and they said this is the only route to full time officer and academy. They pay $20 an hour at the 6 month municipal academy so I probably can’t even make it work. Going to pray for MSP 87RTT but will wait for the 88th etc. if needed so I can save up and afford the pay cut.


----------



## 02136colonel

Reserve training (abbreviated academy) is a thing of the past, but I don’t think the police reform law did anything to prohibit employing officers on a part time/PI basis. I could be wrong though. It’s just that special/reserve/intermittent officers now need to meet full time training standards


----------



## Foxy85

02136colonel said:


> Reserve training (abbreviated academy) is a thing of the past, but I don’t think the police reform law did anything to prohibit employing officers on a part time/PI basis. I could be wrong though. It’s just that special/reserve/intermittent officers now need to meet full time training standards


agreed - I think there will still be part time police officers, it’ll just be more rare to see it. I don’t see a lot guys attending a FT academy (even one that is PT like quinsig) for 9-10 months at a cost of 8k+ to make $19-20 / hour.

I think the new PT academy (FT on a PT basis) will be for those simply looking for a career change but still needing to work while attending.


----------



## 52833

Hows everyone doing with hiring and process? Hope all is well.


----------



## Sal

.


----------



## cagekicker33

OffDuty said:


> Hows everyone doing with hiring and process? Hope all is well.


lol what process?


----------



## cagekicker33

cards sent out friday, heard down to 93.5 overheard april start date and the 88th right after and they want to do 2 more academies after that on this list


----------



## Md2021

cagekicker33 said:


> cards sent out friday, heard down to 93.5 overheard april start date and the 88th right after and they want to do 2 more academies after that on this list


How many cards this round?


----------



## cagekicker33

Menard said:


> How many cards this round?


around 1000


----------



## JL01930

Cards arrived today to my friend


----------



## 52833

Nice 👍


----------



## DPH1992

Incredible that they took this long to send out cards. They’re facing the biggest staffing shortage they’ve ever had and it took them almost 4 months from the time the list was established to send out cards to people..


----------



## PartnerInCrimeCo

cagekicker33 said:


> cards sent out friday, heard down to 93.5 overheard april start date and the 88th right after and they want to do 2 more academies after that on this list


they went down 7 points for one academy… wow and they want to do 4 from this one list?


----------



## cagekicker33

PartnerInCrimeCo said:


> they went down 7 points for one academy… wow and they want to do 4 from this one list?



my guess would be the entire list would be gone through


----------



## Md2021

cagekicker33 said:


> my guess would be the entire list would be gone through


Hope so


----------



## Arby

If you defer because your in the municipal academy, they’ll remove you from the list permanently?


----------



## 52833

DPH1992 said:


> Incredible that they took this long to send out cards. They’re facing the biggest staffing shortage they’ve ever had and it took them almost 4 months from the time the list was established to send out cards to people..





Arby said:


> If you defer because your in the municipal academy, they’ll remove you from the list permanently?


yes


----------



## Arby

OffDuty said:


> yes


Figures, tough call if it comes down to it.


----------



## j912839123

How bad would it be in terms to burning bridges to leave the muni academy for state? Or even leaving a department shortly after graduation if you are in state’s second or third RTT off this list? Sounds like there are a few muni academies starting early next year also.


----------



## PartnerInCrimeCo

cagekicker33 said:


> my guess would be the entire list would be gone through


(With a 79) so you’re telling me there’s a chance!


----------



## cagekicker33

j912839123 said:


> How bad would it be in terms to burning bridges to leave the muni academy for state? Or even leaving a department shortly after graduation if you are in state’s second or third RTT off this list? Sounds like there are a few muni academies starting early next year also.



are you in the academy now? Do you think you’ll be competing for a spot in the 87th?


----------



## j912839123

cagekicker33 said:


> are you in the academy now? Do you think you’ll be competing for a spot in the 87th?


On the line for 87/88 and highly likely to be invited to a muni academy in Feb/March. Gut says take whatever is first, but state is my preference.


----------



## JL01930

If I scored a 93 does anyone know how to tell what tenth of a point I scored after and how to look it up or calculate it? Thanks!


----------



## Arby

JL01930 said:


> If I scored a 93 does anyone know how to tell what tenth of a point I scored after and how to look it up or calculate it? Thanks!


I think the score


JL01930 said:


> If I scored a 93 does anyone know how to tell what tenth of a point I scored after and how to look it up or calculate it? Thanks!


My guess is your score is a 93 even. I’m tied with someone on my city’s list and we are both starting the hiring process, but he’s 200 ahead of me on the State list.


----------



## JL01930

I ahead of someone I’m tied with on the municipal on the state list so yeah lol


----------



## Md2021

Arby said:


> I think the score
> 
> My guess is your score is a 93 even. I’m tied with someone on my city’s list and we are both starting the hiring process, but he’s 200 ahead of me on the State list.


What happened if you’re tied with someone else on the list? Do they start you both at the same time or the can get one and leave the other?


----------



## cagekicker33

j912839123 said:


> On the line for 87/88 and highly likely to be invited to a muni academy in Feb/March. Gut says take whatever is first, but state is my preference.


take the sure thing first!


----------



## Md2021

cagekicker33 said:


> you would both get a card then it’s up to your qualifications resume ect


Thanks


----------



## mpd61

Take it from the old dude...........Take the first thing that takes you and go, go, go!!!!!! 
Don't look back and don't blow out a knee


----------



## 52833

j912839123 said:


> How bad would it be in terms to burning bridges to leave the muni academy for state? Or even leaving a department shortly after graduation if you are in state’s second or third RTT off this list? Sounds like there are a few muni academies starting early next year also.


Yolo


----------



## DPH1992

Arby said:


> If you defer because your in the municipal academy, they’ll remove you from the list permanently?


Yep, again, the only deferrals that they accept and will keep you on the list are for military reasons, that’s it.


----------



## DPH1992

j912839123 said:


> How bad would it be in terms to burning bridges to leave the muni academy for state? Or even leaving a department shortly after graduation if you are in state’s second or third RTT off this list? Sounds like there are a few muni academies starting early next year also.


I would say the grass isn’t always greener on the other side. I’ve known plenty of guys go from city/town to state and then back to city/town.


----------



## Wrestler1996

Are physical cards sent to your address or are we notified via email also for MSP?


----------



## DPH1992

Wrestler1996 said:


> Are physical cards sent to your address or are we notified via email also for MSP?


Physical letters.. they pick the busiest time of the year for the PO to send the most important letters of many peoples lives. Typical.


----------



## Wrestler1996

Any harm in starting the process for state even if I am undergoing background process with muni right now?


----------



## cagekicker33

Wrestler1996 said:


> Any harm in starting the process for state even if I am undergoing background process with muni right now?


no, if they ask, you’re taking whatever you get offered first!


----------



## Wrestler1996

I’ve been out of town all week and will be until this weekend. My mother told me my card for state got delivered but haven’t opened it yet. Is there any immediate action needed to be taken once you get your card? Is there a deadline to apply?


----------



## Md2021

Wrestler1996 said:


> I’ve been out of town all week and will be until this weekend. My mother told me my card for state got delivered but haven’t opened it yet. Is there any immediate action needed to be taken once you get your card? Is there a deadline to apply?


Read the letter carefully.


----------



## Wrestler1996

Md2021 said:


> Read the letter carefully.


 What I’m saying is I haven’t been able to read it yet and won’t until this weekend because I am out of town. My mother has it but has not opened it yet. So I was wondering if anyone has read it and can give me a date?


----------



## cagekicker33

Wrestler1996 said:


> What I’m saying is I haven’t been able to read it yet and won’t until this weekend because I am out of town. My mother has it but has not opened it yet. So I was wondering if anyone has read it and can give me a date?



needs to mailed back by Jan 5 or 6


----------



## Arby

cagekicker33 said:


> needs to mailed back by Jan 5 or 6


Is it confirmed, top 1000 received cards?


----------



## cagekicker33

Arby said:


> Is it confirmed, top 1000 received cards?





https://www.mass.gov/doc/candidate-letter-12062021/download




93.87% or greater got cards


----------



## Md2021

cagekicker33 said:


> https://www.mass.gov/doc/candidate-letter-12062021/download
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 93.87% or greater got cards


I’m wondering how far down the list they gonna go for the next rtt (88th).


----------



## JL01930

I’m right after 1000 and didn’t get one. Any confirmation on ppl around score 93. Would suck if it got lost in the mail lol. No way for me to check my tenths of a point after 93. I tied in my city with someone with a 93 but I’m 200 spots ahead of them on the State list with all same credentials.


----------



## cagekicker33

JL01930 said:


> I’m right after 1000 and didn’t get one. Any confirmation on ppl around score 93. Would suck if it got lost in the mail lol. No way for me to check my tenths of a point after 93. I tied in my city with someone with a 93 but I’m 200 spots ahead of them on the State list with all same credentials.


did you get a 93.87 or greater? If your score doesn’t show a tenth of a point you got a 93%


----------



## DPH1992

Wrestler1996 said:


> Any harm in starting the process for state even if I am undergoing background process with muni right now?


Nope, keep all your options open.


----------



## DPH1992

Md2021 said:


> I’m wondering how far down the list they gonna go for the next rtt (88th).


My guess is they’ll probably go down to anywhere from 86 to 84. The 89th could see them going down well into the 70s. And the 90th? Well, they’ll be calling people who failed the exam.


----------



## JL01930

cagekicker33 said:


> did you get a 93.87 or greater? If your score doesn’t show a tenth of a point you got a 93%


Other than the civil service email is there anywhere else that shows you your score? Thats where I’m confused.


----------



## JL01930

JL01930 said:


> Other than the civil service email is there anywhere else that shows you your score? Thats where I’m confused.


Never mind I looked back to the email and it was a solid 93.00


----------



## PartnerInCrimeCo

DPH1992 said:


> My guess is they’ll probably go down to anywhere from 86 to 84. The 89th could see them going down well into the 70s. And the 90th? Well, they’ll be calling people who failed the exam.


you really think the 89th could get down into the 70s?


----------



## cagekicker33

PartnerInCrimeCo said:


> you really think the 89th could get down into the 70s?


from what i overheard was that this list will be expended


----------



## Sal

JL01930 said:


> Never mind I looked back to the email and it was a solid 93.00


Same boat. It seems we’ll get cards next year from the sounds of it.


----------



## cagekicker33

Sal said:


> Same boat. It seems we’ll get cards next year from the sounds of it.


for the 86th it sounded like they sent out more cards after the fact. and i heard the 88 is almost guaranteed


----------



## DPH1992

PartnerInCrimeCo said:


> you really think the 89th could get down into the 70s?


Yeah I don’t think that’s unlikely. Doesn’t mean anyone from the 70s will get into the academy though.. they’re always going to send out 4 to 5 times more cards than they need to fill an academy.


----------



## JL01930

Anyone else just under 93.87 and what is your position on the list? Doesn’t have to be exact. I’m between 1000-1050.


----------



## 61430

I scored a 94, above the minimum listed in the candidate letter posted online. I have not received a letter. Are all candidates who scored above that minimum contacted or did they only reach out to a set amount of candidates?


----------



## cagekicker33

MDT1 said:


> I scored a 94, above the minimum listed in the candidate letter posted online. I have not received a letter. Are all candidates who scored above that minimum contacted or did they only reach out to a set amount of candidates?


from what I gather it sounded like they went down to the 93.8 score to reach a certain amount of people. Did you move? If so updating your CS account with a new address isn’t enough you’d have to contact SP recruitment with your new address


----------



## 61430

cagekicker33 said:


> from what I gather it sounded like they went down to the 93.8 score to reach a certain amount of people. Did you move? If so updating your CS account with a new address isn’t enough you’d have to contact SP recruitment with your new address





cagekicker33 said:


> from what I gather it sounded like they went down to the 93.8 score to reach a certain amount of people. Did you move? If so updating your CS account with a new address isn’t enough you’d have to contact SP recruitment with your new address


No I haven't moved or changed my address. I may contact them later if I don't get anything today (if I should have gotten one). I am concerned though because they expect to have the letters returned by early January but if I haven't received mine yet, with the holiday coming up, might be tough to get it back before that date.


----------



## 52833

MDT1 said:


> No I haven't moved or changed my address. I may contact them later if I don't get anything today (if I should have gotten one). I am concerned though because they expect to have the letters returned by early January but if I haven't received mine yet, with the holiday coming up, might be tough to get it back before that date.


What number are you on the list?


----------



## DPH1992

MDT1 said:


> No I haven't moved or changed my address. I may contact them later if I don't get anything today (if I should have gotten one). I am concerned though because they expect to have the letters returned by early January but if I haven't received mine yet, with the holiday coming up, might be tough to get it back before that date.


Contact them. Shit happens, mail gets lost, could have been put in the wrong mailbox, etc.


----------



## Roy Fehler

j809 said:


> CS sucks. I got 101 one year with experience points and as a resident for Brockton I was still Ike 50 on the list. It’s a sham


It’s a sham because you didn’t get hired? Maybe you should have manned up and enlisted?


----------



## DPH1992

Well, on the bright side for all of you that failed or got a shitty score, 2022 Civil Service Exam is coming up soon in a few months. 

Towns and Cities only.


----------



## PartnerInCrimeCo

DPH1992 said:


> Well, on the bright side for all of you that failed or got a shitty score, 2022 Civil Service Exam is coming up soon in a few months.
> 
> Towns and Cities only.


I tried the Hanrahan prep test for the state/muni but that didn’t help me. Anyone know of any other pre-courses that helped them? Also is state buckled in for 4 years before they test again?


----------



## DPH1992

PartnerInCrimeCo said:


> I tried the Hanrahan prep test for the state/muni but that didn’t help me. Anyone know of any other pre-courses that helped them? Also is state buckled in for 4 years before they test again?


They usually are, but I could see them going back on the exam in 2023 potentially just because of the weak turnout in 2021.


----------



## cagekicker33

PartnerInCrimeCo said:


> I tried the Hanrahan prep test for the state/muni but that didn’t help me. Anyone know of any other pre-courses that helped them? Also is state buckled in for 4 years before they test again?


took it for the 2018 test and got a 82…took the test this year with no prep at all and scored a 97.9….


----------



## 52833

cagekicker33 said:


> took it for the 2018 test and got a 82…took the test this year with no prep at all and scored a 97.9….


How did you get a decimal score? Most people I’ve talked to got a hard score. Like 95 96 etc.


----------



## DPH1992

OffDuty said:


> How did you get a decimal score? Most people I’ve talked to got a hard score. Like 95 96 etc.


Cities and Towns are round numbers, the MSP uses a decimal system. So a State score for example could be a 97.9 and the Muni score would be 98. I believe it rounds up.

And in 2018, the year CageKicker last took a test it was only Muni because the state wasn’t on the 2018 exam. So his score would have been a round number.


----------



## Md2021




----------



## Md2021

Md2021 said:


> View attachment 10765
> 
> [/QU just in case any of you would like to take the muni exam in 2022.


----------



## 52833

Md2021 said:


> View attachment 10765


Interesting


----------



## DPH1992

Md2021 said:


> View attachment 10765


That’s what I figured. Poor showing in 2021 so what’s the harm in just having another round in 2022 and putting them together.


----------



## j912839123

So if you retake in 2022 and your score is different, do they hold the highest, lower, or most recent score? Seems like a lot of complexity to deal with instead of just starting fresh.


----------



## cagekicker33

j912839123 said:


> So if you retake in 2022 and your score is different, do they hold the highest, lower, or most recent score? Seems like a lot of complexity to deal with instead of just starting fresh.


My guess would be your best score would stay, the state would make more money that way as people wouldn’t be afraid to take it again and get a lower score


----------



## DPH1992

j912839123 said:


> So if you retake in 2022 and your score is different, do they hold the highest, lower, or most recent score? Seems like a lot of complexity to deal with instead of just starting fresh.


Higher score, but I can see the CSC really screwing that up badly next year.


----------



## Puffj

cagekicker33 said:


> took it for the 2018 test and got a 82…took the test this year with no prep at all and scored a 97.9….


What rank are you on the state police? I got a 97.85 but I don’t know my ranking because of veteran points just being accepted last week.


----------



## cagekicker33

Puffj said:


> What rank are you on the state police? I got a 97.85 but I don’t know my ranking because of veteran points just being accepted last week.


200s


----------



## Arby

cagekicker33 said:


> 200s


----------



## Arby

I’m curious if anyone has been hired of this latest test for there city/town? I’m waiting for the final interview. Any advice on what that be like, will be a great help.


----------



## Md2021

Arby said:


> I’m curious if anyone has been hired of this latest test for there city/town? I’m waiting for the final interview. Any advice on what that be like, will be a great help.


How do you know your city/town is hiring?


----------



## Arby

Md2021 said:


> How do you know your city/town is hiring?


I received an email on my civil service account to go to the town hall and sign.


----------



## PartnerInCrimeCo

Any idea how many people have responded to attend the process yet?


----------



## cagekicker33

PartnerInCrimeCo said:


> Any idea how many people have responded to attend the process yet?


no clue but tomorrow is the deadline so I would expect emails to be sent out maybe this week or next about the PT test as you’ll have to turn in the 30 page application that day as well and it’s very detailed and takes a while to complete


----------



## DPH1992

You guys won’t know how many people responded until they come out with the “progress page” if that’s what you want to call it. Basically what each candidate has passed in order from top ranked candidate to lowest rank. It’ll list whether or not you passed the PFT, tattoo, medical, psychological and background. Not in that order. 

I think it’s PFT, Tattoo, Psychological, Background/Medical are right around the same time if I recall correctly.


----------



## PartnerInCrimeCo

DPH1992 said:


> You guys won’t know how many people responded until they come out with the “progress page” if that’s what you want to call it. Basically what each candidate has passed in order from top ranked candidate to lowest rank. It’ll list whether or not you passed the PFT, tattoo, medical, psychological and background. Not in that order.
> 
> I think it’s PFT, Tattoo, Psychological, Background/Medical are right around the same time if I recall correctly.


if not enough responded or passed you think they’d send out another batch


----------



## DPH1992

PartnerInCrimeCo said:


> if not enough responded or passed you think they’d send out another batch


It’s not out of the question, but I wouldn’t expect that if I were you.


----------



## Arby

Anybody know if you need to be boosted to attend the municipal academy?


----------



## cagekicker33

Arby said:


> Anybody know if you need to be boosted to attend the municipal academy?


As of now municipal officers would be subject to their departments policies there is no state mandate for mini officers like the SP


----------



## DPH1992

cagekicker33 said:


> As of now municipal officers would be subject to their departments policies there is no state mandate for mini officers like the SP


For most departments, no. The majority of departments are just requesting at least the initial vaccine, not the boosters. Depends on your Muni though, there’s probably some that require it.


----------



## DPH1992

Buddy of mine involved in the process told me almost 95% of the eligible applicants for the 87th RTT responded back wanting to take part in the process. Those are good numbers, especially nowadays. 

950-975 people off the new 2021 list for this first RTT.


----------



## cagekicker33

DPH1992 said:


> Buddy of mine involved in the process told me almost 95% of the eligible applicants for the 87th RTT responded back wanting to take part in the process. Those are good numbers, especially nowadays.
> 
> 950-975 people off the new 2021 list for this first RTT.


ya the PT test reporting dates page just listed every candidate 1-975 which obviously not every number responded back yes. also about 60 deferrals were listed as well


----------



## DPH1992

cagekicker33 said:


> ya the PT test reporting dates page just listed every candidate 1-975 which obviously not every number responded back yes. also about 60 deferrals were listed as well


That’s good, even for a first class off a new list that’s good.


----------



## PartnerInCrimeCo

How do you get on the deferral list? I thought they restarted this time around due to the old list expiring?


----------



## DPH1992

PartnerInCrimeCo said:


> How do you get on the deferral list? I thought they restarted this time around due to the old list expiring?


Military deferrals, they stay active regardless of whether or not an old list gets replaced.


----------



## PartnerInCrimeCo

DPH1992 said:


> Military deferrals, they stay active regardless of whether or not an old list gets replaced.


Makes sense


----------



## S1991

I am one of the 900 that is going through the process now. I'm not going to hold my breath, but does anyone know the chances of getting in the 87th RTT if you are ranked in the higher end of those scores?


----------



## cagekicker33

S1991 said:


> I am one of the 900 that is going through the process now. I'm not going to hold my breath, but does anyone know the chances of getting in the 87th RTT if you are ranked in the higher end of those scores?


what range of that 975 people are you? 100-200? or 800-900 ? that’s even depending on passing the run, medical, psych and background. everyone one that got cards that pass all of that get put on a list by CS score and then they hire X amount of people off that list


----------



## S1991

cagekicker33 said:


> what range of that 975 people are you? 100-200? or 800-900 ? that’s even depending on passing the run, medical, psych and background. everyone one that got cards that pass all of that get put on a list by CS score and then they hire X amount of people off that list


800+ range. I do remember reading on the forum that quite a bit fail some aspect of the process.


----------



## DPH1992

S1991 said:


> I am one of the 900 that is going through the process now. I'm not going to hold my breath, but does anyone know the chances of getting in the 87th RTT if you are ranked in the higher end of those scores?


I’d say anything below 600 and it’s fairly unlikely you’ll get into this class, even if you pass everything. Not to burst your bubble if you are below that, but just being honest.

But, go through the process because you never know, could be a bunch of fuck ups in front of you on the list.


----------



## cagekicker33

S1991 said:


> 800+ range. I do remember reading on the forum that quite a bit fail some aspect of the process.


worst case you get through everything and get put on the hire list and they don’t get to you. you will be at the top of the list for the next class. Until they do another CS test you’d stay on the hire list and be ready to go for the next one


----------



## DPH1992

S1991 said:


> 800+ range. I do remember reading on the forum that quite a bit fail some aspect of the process.


Yeah, a significant portion of people fail one or two areas of the process. 

You’ll be surprised when you go out there how many people show up to the PFT completely out of shape. I’m talking some real Rollie Pollies that couldn’t run a mile and a half if you dangled a Twinkie in front of them and shoved a ICBM up their ass.


----------



## cagekicker33

I’ve heard from someone that a lady literally had a heart attack one day during the 1.5 mile run..


----------



## USAF286

It’s disgusting how some people show up to the physical fitness assessments. It’s even more frustrating because I’ve seen a handful of people with plenty of advanced notice and they still show up in horrible shape. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wrestler1996

DPH1992 said:


> I’d say anything below 600 and it’s fairly unlikely you’ll get into this class, even if you pass everything. Not to burst your bubble if you are below that, but just being honest.
> 
> But, go through the process because you never know, could be a bunch of fuck ups in front of you on the list.


What type of chance does mid 400’s have? Aren’t they hiring two classes off this list? If I m not in the first do I have a good chance for the second?


----------



## cagekicker33

Wrestler1996 said:


> What type of chance does mid 400’s have? Aren’t they hiring two classes off this list? If I m not in the first do I have a good chance for the second?


confirmed 1 class 87rtt. Rumor is that the 88th will be right after. And i’ve heard they want to do 2 more classes after that. So possibly 4 classes off this list. Id say mid 400s you have a good shot. Once the process starts they rank everyone and show what stage their at. Every stage they update it and drop the people that failed something. So you have a good idea where you stand after a month or two


----------



## Wrestler1996

cagekicker33 said:


> confirmed 1 class 87rtt. Rumor is that the 88th will be right after. And i’ve heard they want to do 2 more classes after that. So possibly 4 classes off this list. Id say mid 400s you have a good shot. Once the process starts they rank everyone and show what stage their at. Every stage they update it and drop the people that failed something. So you have a good idea where you stand after a month or two


At what stage do you see the most people fall off?


----------



## cagekicker33

Wrestler1996 said:


> At what stage do you see the most people fall off?


you’d be surprised with the run, some people don’t even show up, some will fail and not go to the make up run, backgrounds as well


----------



## DPH1992

Wrestler1996 said:


> At what stage do you see the most people fall off?


Psych can be a toss up. Some very normal people overthink answers and they get flagged. 

400s you’ve got a decent chance at this first RTT.. if not you’ll be first up for the following.


----------



## cagekicker33

looks like they sent more letters out, down to 92.41 now down from 93.87


----------



## Wrestler1996

cagekicker33 said:


> looks like they sent more letters out, down to 92.41 now down from 93.87


Any reason why they would do that just for one class? Are people already starting to drop off?


----------



## cagekicker33

Wrestler1996 said:


> Any reason why they would do that just for one class? Are people already starting to drop off?


ya they didn’t get the turn out they wanted so they needed to send more letters to get enough candidates to fill the class


----------



## PartnerInCrimeCo

cagekicker33 said:


> ya they didn’t get the turn out they wanted so they needed to send more letters to get enough candidates to fill the class


hearing only about a third have shown up


----------



## DPH1992

This list will be exhausted in less than 3 years never mind 4 if they can’t get people to even show up for the runs.


----------



## PartnerInCrimeCo

DPH1992 said:


> This list will be exhausted in less than 3 years never mind 4 if they can’t get people to even show up for the runs.


It’s an eye opener when they are already 8 points down for one class


----------



## S1991

800 deep on the list and I may have a chance now. Hoping for the best.


----------



## Md2021

PartnerInCrimeCo said:


> It’s an eye opener when they are already 8 points down for one class





S1991 said:


> 800 deep on the list and I may have a chance now. Hoping for the best.


people start falling off?


----------



## Sal

If they would lower the point to 91 👌 😂


----------



## Md2021

Sal said:


> If they would lower the point to 91 👌 😂


Just 1 point away 🤞🏽


----------



## DPH1992

PartnerInCrimeCo said:


> hearing only about a third have shown up


It’s like why did half these people even bother signing up for the exam in the first place? We’re having a similar issue with our next class, had a decent amount of people just decline.


----------



## 52833

DPH1992 said:


> It’s like why did half these people even bother signing up for the exam in the first place? We’re having a similar issue with our next class, had a decent amount of people just decline.


I think they signed up just have options. Most people do not want to be cops after recent events.


----------



## PartnerInCrimeCo

DPH1992 said:


> It’s like why did half these people even bother signing up for the exam in the first place? We’re having a similar issue with our next class, had a decent amount of people just decline.


its a lot easier to tell your self… ya I’ll take a silly exam and become a cop. But when people actually see the letter to attend that’s when they start sweating and rethinking it. Atleast that’s what I think, makes guys like me (actually trying to get on) just shake our head/ hoping we could have that option


----------



## Wrestler1996

By the looks of the list, over 100 were invited for the run today only 52 showed up.


----------



## JL01930

Wrestler1996 said:


> By the looks of the list, over 100 were invited for the run today only 52 showed up.


Super troopers voice “Mother of god” might just break into that 400s number out here at 1000+ 😂


----------



## JL01930

JL01930 said:


> Super troopers voice “Mother of god” might just break into that 400s number out here at 1000+ 😂


129 to be exact


----------



## Arby

JL01930 said:


> 129 to be exact





OffDuty said:


> I think they signed up just have options. Most people do not want to be cops after recent events.





OffDuty said:


> I think they signed up just have options. Most people do not want to be cops after recent events.


----------



## Arby

I’d say a good number may also be through the process with their City/towns.


----------



## Arby

What’s the PT test for MPTC? Is it the obstacle coarse or push up sit ups?


----------



## Foxy85

MPTC has obstacle course but also went Cooper standards prior to entry in to the academy.


----------



## Arby

Foxy85 said:


> MPTC has obstacle course but also went Cooper standards prior to entry in to the academy.


----------



## Arby

So I’d have to go to the place in Hudson to qualify for the academy, then first day at academy take that Pt test?


----------



## j912839123

Arby said:


> So I’d have to go to the place in Hudson to qualify for the academy, then first day at academy take that Pt test?


Yes, Hudson for the PAT (obstacle course, separation, body drag) then a separate Cooper standards event as a qualifier before the academy.


----------



## Wrestler1996

Does anyone know if prior marijuana use is a disqualifier or not as long as it’s truthfully disclosed?


----------



## Arby

Thanks! I’m trying to look it all up, a little confusing. 26 push ups abd 35 sit ups for age 20-29?


j912839123 said:


> Yes, Hudson for the PAT (obstacle course, separation, body drag) then a separate Cooper standards event as a qualifier before the academy.


----------



## j912839123

Arby said:


> Thanks! I’m trying to look it all up, a little confusing. 26 push ups abd 35 sit ups for age 20-29?





https://www.mass.gov/doc/roc-entry-level-fitness-standards/download


----------



## DPH1992

Wrestler1996 said:


> By the looks of the list, over 100 were invited for the run today only 52 showed up.


That’s a concerning amount of no-shows.. interesting times.


----------



## Puffj

DPH1992 said:


> That’s a concerning amount of no-shows.. interesting times.


He’s correct for yesterdays run. 52 people showed up and 8 failed. They’re remake date is February 10th. Its nuts.


----------



## PartnerInCrimeCo

DPH1992 said:


> That’s a concerning amount of no-shows.. interesting times.


So based on these numbers on here… average about 40ish people to pass the PT all said and done per day


----------



## S1991

Any updates about the MSP PT test today?


----------



## cagekicker33

S1991 said:


> Any updates about the MSP PT test today?



not much to say out of the 120ish people scheduled 50ish showed up 40ish passed.



Wrestler1996 said:


> Does anyone know if prior marijuana use is a disqualifier or not as long as it’s truthfully disclosed?


depends on how long ago it was, frequency ect. You have no other option but to be truthful about it, as long as you’re truthful you’ll be ok


----------



## DPH1992

Puffj said:


> He’s correct for yesterdays run. 52 people showed up and 8 failed. They’re remake date is February 10th. Its nuts.


I remember when I had mine.. there must have been at least 100 of us if not more. There was barely anywhere to even sit in the field house.


----------



## Dpty1sp

I missed the age cut off by 13 days…


----------



## Guardian1

Anyone know how many more letters were part of the second round?


----------



## Md2021

Dpty1sp said:


> I missed the age cut off by 13 days…


What’s the age cut off?


----------



## Dpty1sp

Can’t be 35 or older by May 4th.


----------



## Treehouse413

You can be over 35 to attend the academy you can’t be over 35 at the time you take the test . I know someone who was 40 when he attended .



Md2021 said:


> What’s the age cut off?





Md2021 said:


> What’s the age cut off?





Md2021 said:


> What’s the age cut off?


----------



## Arby

Psychiatrist screening soon. Any information on what to expect and advise, would be appreciated.


----------



## Puffj

How do you know?


----------



## DPH1992

Arby said:


> Psychiatrist screening soon. Any information on what to expect and advise, would be appreciated.


Pretty straightforward, you go to HQ in Framingham, you sit in the gym there and take the exam. 

Just be honest on it, don’t try to game the exam. 

Don’t try to be a Boy Scout the way you answer either. They know there’s no such thing as a perfect applicant.


----------



## Arby

It’s for the city I live in, not the State Police.


DPH1992 said:


> Pretty straightforward, you go to HQ in Framingham, you sit in the gym there and take the exam.
> 
> Just be honest on it, don’t try to game the exam.
> 
> Don’t try to be a Boy Scout the way you answer either. They know there’s no such thing as a perfect applicant.





DPH1992 said:


> Pretty straightforward, you go to HQ in Framingham, you sit in the gym there and take the exam.
> 
> Just be honest on it, don’t try to game the exam.
> 
> Don’t try to be a Boy Scout the way you answer either. They know there’s no such thing as a perfect applicant.





DPH1992 said:


> Pretty straightforward, you go to HQ in Framingham, you sit in the gym there and take the exam.
> 
> Just be honest on it, don’t try to game the exam.
> 
> Don’t try to be a Boy Scout the way you answer either. They know there’s no such thing as a perfect applicant.





DPH1992 said:


> Pretty straightforward, you go to HQ in Framingham, you sit in the gym there and take the exam.
> 
> Just be honest on it, don’t try to game the exam.
> 
> Don’t try to be a Boy Scout the way you answer either. They know there’s no such thing as a perfect applicant.


----------



## Arby

Not for State Police


Puffj said:


> How do you know?





Puffj said:


> How do you know?





Puffj said:


> How do you know?


----------



## DPH1992

Arby said:


> Not for State Police


Well for my City it was the same in terms of testing. Same type of questions give or take.


----------



## alonzo401

Arby said:


> Not for State Police


What city?


----------



## PartnerInCrimeCo

Guardian1 said:


> Anyone know how many more letters were part of the second round?


based off the fact they only went down about 1 more point, id say maybe around 300 more letters. Probably down to about 1500 in ranking. They will average about 1500 cards per class that they send out.


----------



## cagekicker33

PartnerInCrimeCo said:


> based off the fact they only went down about 1 more point, id say maybe around 300 more letters. Probably down to about 1500 in ranking. They will average about 1500 cards per class that they send out.



87-1490 is the last candidate listed on the PT test reporting dates


----------



## PartnerInCrimeCo

cagekicker33 said:


> 87-1490 is the last candidate listed on the PT test reporting dates


ya so almost spot on 1500, in my case the more the merrier. Hoping they go through the entire list…


----------



## cagekicker33

PartnerInCrimeCo said:


> ya so almost spot on 1500, in my case the more the merrier. Hoping they go through the entire list…


think they sent out even more cards. The posted letter on the site says interest forms must be sent back by 1/28 and then the new interest form uploaded yesterday says must be sent back by 2/5


----------



## JL01930

cagekicker33 said:


> think they sent out even more cards. The posted letter on the site says interest forms must be sent back by 1/28 and then the new interest form uploaded yesterday says must be sent back by 2/5


Probably didn’t have enough people respond yet.


----------



## DPH1992

Isn’t there only like 5000 people who took the exam? So they’re already almost a third of the way through the list.. absolutely insane. 

Then in a year or two’s time a lot of people on the list will have been signed up by their Municipalities and even less people will be available.. 

Another reason I expect the MSP to be back on the CS exam in 2023.


----------



## DPH1992

Plus, the MSP may just do what us municipalities are doing. 

If you took the 2021 CS exam and score poorly, you can take the 2022 exam again to try and place higher. The risk is.. whatever you score on the 2022 exam, for better or worse, it replaces the 2021 score. Then once you take the 2022 exam you have two years of eligibility from 2022-2024. 

I could see MSP doing something similar.


----------



## Md2021

DPH1992 said:


> Isn’t there only like 5000 people who took the exam? So they’re already almost a third of the way through the list.. absolutely insane.
> 
> Then in a year or two’s time a lot of people on the list will have been signed up by their Municipalities and even less people will be available..
> 
> Another reason I expect the MSP to be back on the CS exam in 2023.


To be exact 5428 people on the list


----------



## DPH1992

Md2021 said:


> To be exact 5428 people on the list


Still, to be 1500 deep before you even start a class of a new list is unheard of.


----------



## JL01930

Anyone want to make predictions on what the total will drop to after medicals on the next update list?


----------



## DPH1992

JL01930 said:


> Anyone want to make predictions on what the total will drop to after medicals on the next update list?


Medicals are the last step.. these people going through this process are nowhere near that step. First is the PFT/Tattoo then Psych, Background and Medical are around the same time.


----------



## JL01930

They already released a first set of dates for medical for people that passed the PFT. Looks like psychological might be last and they switched them around?


----------



## JL01930

DPH1992 said:


> Medicals are the last step.. these people going through this process are nowhere near that step. First is the PFT/Tattoo then Psych, Background and Medical are around the same time.





https://www.mass.gov/doc/87th-rtt-medical-appointment-schedule-01292022/download


----------



## DPH1992

JL01930 said:


> https://www.mass.gov/doc/87th-rtt-medical-appointment-schedule-01292022/download


Yeah they definitely switched it up then. Was almost the last step back when myself and others I know that went through the process.


----------



## JL01930

DPH1992 said:


> Yeah they definitely switched it up then. Was almost the last step back when myself and others I know that went through the process.


I’m wondering if the cost changed and the medical was cheaper to do first now vs psychological to slim the list down and be more cost effective.


----------



## DPH1992

JL01930 said:


> I’m wondering if the cost changed and the medical was cheaper to do first now vs psychological to slim the list down and be more cost effective.


Doubt it. It’s a private company and it’s the same one I went to in Beverly before. Way more people pass the medical compared to the psych. Outside of the background investigation the psych is the make or break part of the process and the worst part is it’s really just a toss up.


----------



## PartnerInCrimeCo

JL01930 said:


> I’m wondering if the cost changed and the medical was cheaper to do first now vs psychological to slim the list down and be more cost effective.


they don’t need to do anything to “slim” the list down, just seeing the numbers right now scheduled for upcoming medicals is concerning. This next group of PTers will definitely give the MSP an idea of how people are responding to LE in this state. If it’s just 1/3 still showing up… they may even need to send a third grouping of letters. 
they really need atleast about 260 candidates at the end to back fill and fill a class. If they only have around 400 going into med/psych before the backgrounds they’re in trouble.


----------



## DPH1992

PartnerInCrimeCo said:


> they don’t need to do anything to “slim” the list down, just seeing the numbers right now scheduled for upcoming medicals is concerning. This next group of PTers will definitely give the MSP an idea of how people are responding to LE in this state. If it’s just 1/3 still showing up… they may even need to send a third grouping of letters.
> they really need atleast about 260 candidates at the end to back fill and fill a class. If they only have around 400 going into med/psych before the backgrounds they’re in trouble.


That’s really incredible to hear only 1/3rd of the list is showing up to these PFT’s. 10 years ago the idea that 1/3rd of a list would show up for PFT’s would be laughable. I understand people can have a change of heart about wanting to go into this line of work, but 2/3rds of the list deciding not to even go to the PFT’s is eye opening.


----------



## j912839123

DPH1992 said:


> That’s really incredible to hear only 1/3rd of the list is showing up to these PFT’s. 10 years ago the idea that 1/3rd of a list would show up for PFT’s would be laughable. I understand people can have a change of heart about wanting to go into this line of work, but 2/3rds of the list deciding not to even go to the PFT’s is eye opening.


Big question is whether this is happening to muni departments picking from the civil service lists also, indicating a broader LEO-wide trend, or just MSP, indicating reputational issues with the department


----------



## DPH1992

j912839123 said:


> Big question is whether this is happening to muni departments picking from the civil service lists also, indicating a broader LEO-wide trend, or just MSP, indicating reputational issues with the department


I haven’t noticed it with my department, at least not to this extent. Interest is down, but we have had better turnouts than 1/3rd of interested applicants showing up. I don’t think it has much to do with the MSP’s reputation. Things have been relatively quiet for them over the past few months and certainly nothing as bad has happened recently that can be compared to the OT scandal. I feel like memories are pretty short when it comes to that stuff, especially for kids looking to get into LE.

So that begs the question, what is the reason? Maybe they just don’t want to drive all the way out to the middle of nowhere Massachusetts? Kids are lazy nowadays so it wouldn’t shock me.


----------



## PartnerInCrimeCo

DPH1992 said:


> I haven’t noticed it with my department, at least not to this extent. Interest is down, but we have had better turnouts than 1/3rd of interested applicants showing up. I don’t think it has much to do with the MSP’s reputation. Things have been relatively quiet for them over the past few months and certainly nothing as bad has happened recently that can be compared to the OT scandal. I feel like memories are pretty short when it comes to that stuff, especially for kids looking to get into LE.
> 
> So that begs the question, what is the reason? Maybe they just don’t want to drive all the way out to the middle of nowhere Massachusetts? Kids are lazy nowadays so it wouldn’t shock me.


i 100% agree with the laziness involved now adays. On top of that, people who just take the exam “to just take it and see what happens” back out/ just say nah not for me. Add that with the other guys who are already getting on in muni departments and guys who literally became sour to LE since taking the exam. The turnout is definitely shocking but at the same time not surprising in this day and age. LE is put on full blast in front of the whole world 24/7.
10 years ago like you said before it would be a rare occurrence. But now I think the “new norm” is guys with lower scores actually have a shot in the process.


----------



## DPH1992

PartnerInCrimeCo said:


> i 100% agree with the laziness involved now adays. On top of that, people who just take the exam “to just take it and see what happens” back out/ just say nah not for me. Add that with the other guys who are already getting on in muni departments and guys who literally became sour to LE since taking the exam. The turnout is definitely shocking but at the same time not surprising in this day and age. LE is put on full blast in front of the whole world 24/7.
> 10 years ago like you said before it would be a rare occurrence. But now I think the “new norm” is guys with lower scores actually have a shot in the process.


They need to completely gut their entire hiring process from start to finish. The Civil Service method is dead and this is another example of why. My cousin is in the academy for Texas State Police (Texas DPS) and when he explained their hiring process to me it just seemed so streamlined and logical. You can take the test and within 4 months you’re in the academy. Departments in Massachusetts that are using the Civil Service still haven’t even got into backgrounds yet for the new list and it’s been out for over 5 months. The MSP hasn’t even gotten past the PFT’s and it’s been out for 5 months.


----------



## Wrestler1996

I have mild red green color blindness. Does anyone know if that’s an automatic disqualifier? Is this something that will be tested at the medical? If so, how?


----------



## Sal

Wrestler1996 said:


> I have mild red green color blindness. Does anyone know if that’s an automatic disqualifier? Is this something that will be tested at the medical? If so, how?


They do check color and eye vision. You read letters and look at a book for color. I don’t know if it’s a disqualification.


----------



## Arby

DPH1992 said:


> They need to completely gut their entire hiring process from start to finish. The Civil Service method is dead and this is another example of why. My cousin is in the academy for Texas State Police (Texas DPS) and when he explained their hiring process to me it just seemed so streamlined and logical. You can take the test and within 4 months you’re in the academy. Departments in Massachusetts that are using the Civil Service still haven’t even got into backgrounds yet for the new list and it’s been out for over 5 months. The MSP hasn’t even gotten past the PFT’s and it’s been out for 5 months.


I know a lot of municipalities started the hiring process in the fall,when the list first came out. I’m guessing a lot of people are waiting on a municipal academy to start, that could be effecting the responses they are getting.


----------



## DPH1992

Arby said:


> I know a lot of municipalities started the hiring process in the fall,when the list first came out. I’m guessing a lot of people are waiting on a municipal academy to start, that could be effecting the responses they are getting.


Yeah because they’re smart and know the only way they’re going to get people interested is if they beat the MSP to it. People are generally speaking logical and if you put an offer in front of them they’re not likely to say no to the first one that pops up.


----------



## Arby

DPH1992 said:


> Yeah because they’re smart and know the only way they’re going to get people interested is if they beat the MSP to it. People are generally speaking logical and if you put an offer in front of them they’re not likely to say no to the first one that pops up.


Pretty much sums up my situation!


----------



## Wrestler1996

Does anyone know if the MSP would permit color correcting lenses/contacts?


----------



## DPH1992

Wrestler1996 said:


> Does anyone know if the MSP would permit color correcting lenses/contacts?


Highly doubt it, color blindness is an automatic DQ for most departments and agencies.


----------



## Dpty1sp

I agree with re structuring the entire hiring process. A current special state officer and state employee I miss the cut off age by for this current group by 9 days. Add the age to 40 and you may see the number tick up.


----------



## DPH1992

Dpty1sp said:


> I agree with re structuring the entire hiring process. A current special state officer and state employee I miss the cut off age by for this current group by 9 days. Add the age to 40 and you may see the number tick up.


A lot of state agencies don’t even have age limits. It’s more than that though, they just need to make applying more simple. It should be no different than applying for a job on a companies career website and from there the process can begin from testing to academy. 

That goes for all Civil Service departments.


----------



## cagekicker33

Wrestler1996 said:


> I have mild red green color blindness. Does anyone know if that’s an automatic disqualifier? Is this something that will be tested at the medical? If so, how?


they show you a stop light. RED GREEN YELLOW. No color book atleast for state. Muni you’ll have to do the color book. I’m the same way and had no issues in the process for the 86th as long as you can see red green yellow in a traffic light


----------



## Wrestler1996

cagekicker33 said:


> they show you a stop light. RED GREEN YELLOW. No color book atleast for state. Muni you’ll have to do the color book. I’m the same way and had no issues in the process for the 86th as long as you can see red green yellow in a traffic light


Thanks for the info. I hope it’s still the same way for the 87th I’ve been bumming out about possibly failing. It does reference the ishihara test (color book) in the packet I had to print out and bring to my medical. Just hoping I don’t have to do it.


----------



## Wrestler1996

Has anyone here personally taken the medical yet for the 87th?


----------



## DPH1992

Wrestler1996 said:


> Has anyone here personally taken the medical yet for the 87th?


You’re going to have a color vision test and an audio test and then just general diagnostics on your heart, lungs, etc.


----------



## CalmRelative

Hey there! So I am a beginner runner and I have an upcoming test in two months where I am required to run 1 1/2 mile in under 13 minutes and 16 seconds. up until now I was able to run/walk 1 1/2 mile in 18 minutes which not good but a lot better then 6 months ago and 35lb heavier (i was 240lbs) What plan/routine should I follow to get to my goal time? I am 26 and weight 205 lbs.


----------



## unexpo

CalmRelative said:


> Hey there! So I am a beginner runner and I have an upcoming test in two months where I am required to run 1 1/2 mile in under 13 minutes and 16 seconds. up until now I was able to run/walk 1 1/2 mile in 18 minutes which not good but a lot better then 6 months ago and 35lb heavier (i was 240lbs) What plan/routine should I follow to get to my goal time? I am 26 and weight 205 lbs.


You need to force yourself to start running the entire 1.5 miles, no walking. Walking for any period of time will ruin your time. Do it every day. Mix in sprints twice a week.


----------



## Puffj

.


----------



## Foxy85

CalmRelative said:


> Hey there! So I am a beginner runner and I have an upcoming test in two months where I am required to run 1 1/2 mile in under 13 minutes and 16 seconds. up until now I was able to run/walk 1 1/2 mile in 18 minutes which not good but a lot better then 6 months ago and 35lb heavier (i was 240lbs) What plan/routine should I follow to get to my goal time? I am 26 and weight 205 lbs.


As someone who hates running - when I was younger I would use telephone poles to gauge myself. Then if I had to, walk the distance from one pole to the next, catch your breath, then run again. Keep expanding the distance as best you can. Run multiple times a day if you have to. 

Also don’t use a treadmill. Go outside and run.


----------



## Arby

Anybody know how often a Municipal Academy pulls from the wait list? I’m curious what my chances are of ferritin getting a spot.


----------



## Wrestler1996

Anyone know how the psych test works. Do you get your results / know if you passed the day of or do you have to wait?


----------



## Md2021

Arby said:


> Anybody know how often a Municipal Academy pulls from the wait list? I’m curious what my chances are of ferritin getting a spot.


I’m wondering the same thing. Haven’t heard anything since the new list came out.


----------



## Wrestler1996

Md2021 said:


> I’m wondering the same thing. Haven’t heard anything since the new list came out.


My muni sent out a notice they were hiring 10 off the list in December. My background is set to finish this week I was spot 9 of 10. From what I am learning every dept is different and speed is dependent on how many people are certified to do backgrounds but that’s just my experience.


----------



## Arby

I finished the hiring process and am on a waiting list for an Academy.


Wrestler1996 said:


> My muni sent out a notice they were hiring 10 off the list in December. My background is set to finish this week I was spot 9 of 10. From what I am learning every dept is different and speed is dependent on how many people are certified to do backgrounds but that’s just my experience.


QUOTE="Wrestler1996, post: 1116629, member: 61416"]
My muni sent out a notice they were hiring 10 off the list in December. My background is set to finish this week I was spot 9 of 10. From what I am learning every dept is different and speed is dependent on how many people are certified to do backgrounds but that’s just my experience.
[/QUOTE]


Wrestler1996 said:


> My muni sent out a notice they were hiring 10 off the list in December. My background is set to finish this week I was spot 9 of 10. From what I am learning every dept is different and speed is dependent on how many people are certified to do backgrounds but that’s just my experience.


----------



## cagekicker33

Arby said:


> Anybody know how often a Municipal Academy pulls from the wait list? I’m curious what my chances are of ferritin getting a spot.


you’re not on a “waitlist” your just waiting for the next academy to start and wherever your department wants to send you. You could go to the academy in Reading, Boylston, MBTA who knows. It’s really the first place they can get you in


----------



## j912839123

Sounds like Northern Essex CC in Haverhill is starting an academy in April.

Is anyone going through the muni process getting conditional offers from departments to be in reserve lists? Or how does it work once you’ve passed the backgrounds etc and are waiting for an academy?


----------



## Arby

Must something new, received the email today. QUOTE="cagekicker33, post: 1116631, member: 22828"]
you’re not on a “waitlist” your just waiting for the next academy to start and wherever your department wants to send you. You could go to the academy in Reading, Boylston, MBTA who knows. It’s really the first place they can get you in
[/QUOTE]


----------



## MC2015

Has anyone heard a tentative start date for the 87th ?


----------



## P71eg

MC2015 said:


> Has anyone heard a tentative start date for the 87th ?


just the rough ETA of sometime mid May so far.


----------



## DPH1992

P71eg said:


> just the rough ETA of sometime mid May so far.


I’m curious to see if the rumors about them trying to squeeze two academies in one year is still on the table for them (start, not finish). 

Never seen them have two academies start in the same calendar year, but if they start in May then theoretically they could have the 88th anytime after October.


----------



## Wrestler1996

I had a follow up with the psych today. He said he never saw them moving so fast. He said they seem set on May 9th start.


----------



## Mjh51319

Wrestler1996 said:


> I had a follow up with the psych today. He said he never saw them moving so fast. He said they seem set on May 9th start.


How did that go? I have mine in a few weeks.


----------



## JL01930

Mjh51319 said:


> How did that go? I have mine in a few weeks.


How were you contacted for the follow up?


----------



## cagekicker33

Follow up with psychologist is not a normal part of the process. If you don’t hear anything after a week or two consider yourself good to go



JL01930 said:


> How were you contacted for the follow up?


----------



## Mjh51319

JL01930 said:


> How were you contacted for the follow up?


Email


----------



## P71eg

Some may have heard this, but have info there’s plans to have another test next March for state. Even with another academy second half of this year, not sure how that translates in numbers being there’s over 4500 on the current updated list.
I would tell some of you who are on the far end of the list to prepare to retake worst case and not expect a carryover.


----------



## cagekicker33

P71eg said:


> Some may have heard this, but have info there’s plans to have another test next March for state. Even with another academy second half of this year, not sure how that translates in numbers being there’s over 4500 on the current updated list.
> I would tell some of you who are on the far end of the list to prepare to retake worst case and not expect a carryover.


Word is the 88th is going to be right after the 87th finishes so my guess would be after the selection process for the 88th the list will be well into the 70s


----------



## PartnerInCrimeCo

cagekicker33 said:


> Word is the 88th is going to be right after the 87th finishes so my guess would be after the selection process for the 88th the list will be well into the 70s


they are only down to a 92 for this class. If they got well into the 70s for the 88th they would have to burn through atleast 15 points which is about 2500+ candidates… also is there confirmation they’ll actually have there own exam next March?


----------



## P71eg

Completely forgot, they won’t necessarily go down the list only the scores.

@PartnerInCrimeCo info being passed on is that it’s certain, nothing being advertised. Figured I’d give heads up to those who were expecting to wait.


----------



## unexpo

Nothing is certain. It all comes down to the money


----------



## Sal

I’d assume they would go down another 7.59 points to 84.82 for the second class. It’s a hurry up and wait kind of game.


----------



## Md2021

Sal said:


> I’d assume they would go down another 7.59 points to 84.82 for the second class. It’s a hurry up and wait kind of game.


I hope so 🤞🏽


----------



## DPH1992

Been saying that ever since Boston and other Munis in the state decided to pressure the CSC to do a yearly exam. Only makes sense that the State follows suit and reduces from 4 to 2 years. Once upon a time having the Muni exams every two years and the State every four years made sense when the interest in LE was way higher. We don’t have that luxury now.

Also, something to keep in mind for those of you who might be retaking a CS exam. Your new scores automatically replace your old scores (for better or worse). Then they get added to the city or state list. For example if the State goes back on the exam next year then that means if you do not retake it you “roll off” the list in 2025. If you do take it you’re on the list until 2027. So you’ll remain on the State list for 4 years from the date you took your last exam and 2 years from the date you took your last Muni exam. And your new scores replace your old scores..

So.. be sure that you feel confident enough you can score higher.. It’s a bit of a roll of the dice unless you failed or scored in the low 70s of course.


----------



## cagekicker33

Also heard this “cadet program” is going to be getting off the ground soon eventually as well. That will be a whole other group of people who will have priority over the average person on the CS list


----------



## JL01930

cagekicker33 said:


> Also heard this “cadet program” is going to be getting off the ground soon eventually as well. That will be a whole other group of people who will have priority over the average person on the CS list


Even if it starts though it looks like they will have to do it for two years before they get the preference.


----------



## PartnerInCrimeCo

Probably a shot in the dark here… does anyone know how the civil service exam is graded? How much does the life/work part actually count towards the final grade


----------



## cagekicker33

PartnerInCrimeCo said:


> Probably a shot in the dark here… does anyone know how the civil service exam is graded? How much does the life/work part actually count towards the final grade


Man you’re going down a rabbit hole here. There’s probably a million post about what guys think or heard. As far as I know there is no 100% explanation on how it’s graded. People say it changes every exam and that’s why scores vary so much..but who knows. From what I heard the personal life and work stuff counts for like 1% of the grade and the reading comprehension questions and questions with a right or wrong answer makes up almost 99% of your grade


----------



## Md2021

cagekicker33 said:


> Man you’re going down a rabbit hole here. There’s probably a million post about what guys think or heard. As far as I know there is no 100% explanation on how it’s graded. People say it changes every exam and that’s why scores vary so much..but who knows. From what I heard the personal life and work stuff counts for like 1% of the grade and the reading comprehension questions and questions with a right or wrong answer makes up almost 99% of your grade


----------



## Md2021

I notice my rank at the msp list have changed several times, why is that?


----------



## DPH1992

Md2021 said:


> I notice my rank at the msp list have changed several times, why is that?


Because they’re about to start an RTT, so they’ve gone through a lot of names that are either going to the academy or have removed themselves from the process. Once someone removes themselves from the process or gets rejected they’re removed from the list entirely.


----------



## Md2021

DPH1992 said:


> Because they’re about to start an RTT, so they’ve gone through a lot of names that are either going to the academy or have removed themselves from the process. Once someone removes themselves from the process or gets rejected they’re removed from the list entirely.


Thank you


----------



## Roy Fehler

Md2021 said:


> I notice my rank at the msp list have changed several times, why is that?


Any number of reasons; appeals of test scores, people being hired, being disqualified, etc.


----------



## Wrestler1996

DPH1992 said:


> Because they’re about to start an RTT, so they’ve gone through a lot of names that are either going to the academy or have removed themselves from the process. Once someone removes themselves from the process or gets rejected they’re removed from the list entirely.


I have been basing my rank on how I am placed on the lists for the psych schedule, uniform fitting, etc. That puts me at about 150. My actual rank however is still mid 300's. Are the scheduling lists for preemployment activities accurate to go off of to determine your rank amongst those left?


----------



## cagekicker33

Wrestler1996 said:


> I have been basing my rank on how I am placed on the lists for the psych schedule, uniform fitting, etc. That puts me at about 150. My actual rank however is still mid 300's. Are the scheduling lists for preemployment activities accurate to go off of to determine your rank amongst those left?


Yes, of the 300 people ahead of you not all 300 are in the process. And the scheduling list are put together by rank in the process


----------



## Wrestler1996

cagekicker33 said:


> Yes, of the 300 people ahead of you not all 300 are in the process. And the scheduling list are put together by rank in the process


Appreciate it thank you


----------



## Wrestler1996

Is it necessary to wear a suit to uniform fittings? I have been told mixed things. Notice says "business attire" much like the psych exam which was suit and tie.


----------



## cagekicker33

Wrestler1996 said:


> Is it necessary to wear a suit to uniform fittings? I have been told mixed things. Notice says "business attire" much like the psych exam which was suit and tie.


up to you really


----------



## Roy Fehler

Wrestler1996 said:


> Is it necessary to wear a suit to uniform fittings? I have been told mixed things. Notice says "business attire" much like the psych exam which was suit and tie.


Business attire = jacket & tie. Better to be overdressed than underdressed.


----------



## Bloodhound

Wrestler1996 said:


> Is it necessary to wear a suit to uniform fittings? I have been told mixed things. Notice says "business attire" much like the psych exam which was suit and tie.


Button down shirt and khakis is perfectly acceptable.


----------



## DPH1992

Suit jacket and pants.. tie isn’t necessary. You’re going to be trying on everything ranging from boots, to jackets, belts and inseam/chest measuring.


----------



## Roy Fehler

Bloodhound said:


> Button down shirt and khakis is perfectly acceptable.


That’s business _casual_, business _attire_ is jacket and tie.


----------



## Roy Fehler

DPH1992 said:


> Suit jacket and pants.. tie isn’t necessary. You’re going to be trying on everything ranging from boots, to jackets, belts and inseam/chest measuring.


Who are you, Ted Williams with no tie? 😆

The poster said that the notice said “business attire”, which is a jacket and tie for males. You never get the second chance to make a first impression, so as I said, you’re much better off and much safer being overdressed than underdressed, and the notice could also be construed as the ability to follow directions.

If it turns out you don’t need the tie, then take it off and put it in your pocket. At least you followed the directions that were given to you.


----------



## cagekicker33

I agree, button down shirt and khakis would be fine. If it’s warm out you could probably even wear a Hawaiian shirt with flowers on it


----------



## DPH1992

Roy Fehler said:


> Who are you, Ted Williams with no tie? 😆
> 
> The poster said that the notice said “business attire”, which is a jacket and tie for males. You never get the second chance to make a first impression, so as I said, you’re much better off and much safer being overdressed than underdressed, and the notice could also be construed as the ability to follow directions.
> 
> If it turns out you don’t need the tie, then take it off and put it in your pocket. At least you followed the directions that were given to you.


I’ve been to the fitting.. it’s not necessary.


----------



## USAF286

It’s 2022. Wear whatever you want and when you get bitched at, say you’re triggered, offended and misgendered. You’ll get an academy waiver, skip break in and get field promoted to sergeant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cagekicker33

USAF286 said:


> It’s 2022. Wear whatever you want and when you get bitched at, say you’re triggered, offended and misgendered. You’ll get an academy waiver, skip break in and get field promoted to sergeant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He’s not wrong ya know


----------



## JL01930

cagekicker33 said:


> He’s not wrong ya know


Such a good idea. Why didn’t I think of this 😂😂


----------



## cagekicker33

but to be serious…I was there yesterday and they told two people wearing khakis and a polo shirt that business attire means a suit


----------



## DrizzEATSPIZZA

What comes after the uniform fitting?


----------



## cagekicker33

DrizzEATSPIZZA said:


> What comes after the uniform fitting?


keep an eye on your email


----------



## DrizzEATSPIZZA

cagekicker33 said:


> keep an eye on your email


Cool, thanks.


----------



## Roy Fehler

DPH1992 said:


> I’ve been to the fitting.. it’s not necessary.


It also wasn’t necessary for me to bring a handkerchief to my PT prescreening, it was on the checklist to see if we read everything and followed directions.


----------



## cagekicker33

Roy Fehler said:


> It also wasn’t necessary for me to bring a handkerchief to my PT prescreening, it was on the checklist to see if we read everything and followed directions.


like the white crew length sock to be carried. Not a single person put them on, they were not needed yet they were on the instructions to bring


----------



## DPH1992

cagekicker33 said:


> like the white crew length sock to be carried. Not a single person put them on, they were not needed yet they were on the instructions to bring



The fitting is by far the most relaxed and non-militarized part of the whole process. It’s not like you’re going to have to be staring at the back of some guys head for hours on end like you would at the academy. Most of the people in the gym are not even Troopers they’re State personnel/civilians from HR.

But, you know, if you want to wear a tie.. go right ahead. All I’m saying is I didn’t (suit jacket and suit pants) and that was good enough for them.


----------



## Wrestler1996

Anybody know the typical hours of the municipal academy? Does it depend on which on you are assigned to?


----------



## cagekicker33

Wrestler1996 said:


> Anybody know the typical hours of the municipal academy? Does it depend on which on you are assigned to?


usually 630-700am till 400pm


----------



## Wrestler1996

cagekicker33 said:


> usually 630-700am till 400pm


Appreciate it thank you


----------



## Roy Fehler

Wrestler1996 said:


> Anybody know the typical hours of the municipal academy? Does it depend on which on you are assigned to?


If you have to ask, seek other employment.


----------



## cagekicker33

Roy Fehler said:


> If you have to ask, seek other employment.


enjoy it, it’s the last time you’ll be working days with weekends off for the next 15-20 years


----------



## Wrestler1996

Roy Fehler said:


> If you have to ask, seek other employment.


Good one.. I got a conditional offer upon passing the PAT and got assigned a date in the online portal but didn’t say anything about hours so I was curious. Thankful some people are helpful.


----------



## Sal

Wrestler1996 said:


> Good one.. I got a conditional offer upon passing the PAT and got assigned a date in the online portal but didn’t say anything about hours so I was curious. Thankful some people are helpful.


.


----------



## cagekicker33

Sal said:


> Good thing the PAT is easy.





Wrestler1996 said:


> Good one.. I got a conditional offer upon passing the PAT and got assigned a date in the online portal but didn’t say anything about hours so I was curious. Thankful some people are helpful.


you also have to pass the the cooper standards at 30% to enter the MPTC academy


----------



## Roy Fehler

Wrestler1996 said:


> Good one.. I got a conditional offer upon passing the PAT and got assigned a date in the online portal but didn’t say anything about hours so I was curious. Thankful some people are helpful.


You’ve got a lot to learn. Whatever hours you’re told, expect to be there early and stay late on a regular basis, not to mention weekends under the guise of punishment/discipline if the academy needs free labor for cleaning, painting, etc.

You’re essentially going to be an indentured servant for 6 months, so don’t make any major plans other than prepping for the next class day,


----------



## PartnerInCrimeCo

Anyone get there new exam score yet for the 2022 CS?


----------



## DPH1992

PartnerInCrimeCo said:


> Anyone get there new exam score yet for the 2022 CS?


_Their_.. off to a great start..


----------



## PartnerInCrimeCo

DPH1992 said:


> _Their_.. off to a great start..


touché


----------



## Md2021

PartnerInCrimeCo said:


> touché


Looks like they’re having the 88th rtt right away yay


----------



## Md2021




----------



## Sal

That’s interesting. 🧐


----------



## DPH1992

Have they even started the 87th yet?


----------



## JR90

DPH1992 said:


> Have they even started the 87th yet?


Started on Monday


----------



## unexpo

Week 0


----------



## PartnerInCrimeCo

It will be interesting to see how low on the list they get for the 88th. Does the MSP plan on doing another exam next year? Or are they sticking to the 4 year plan


----------



## DPH1992

PartnerInCrimeCo said:


> It will be interesting to see how low on the list they get for the 88th. Does the MSP plan on doing another exam next year? Or are they sticking to the 4 year plan


I think I heard they went as far as 1500 on the first RTT. Let’s assume 3000-3500 for the second RTT.. I think there’s only like 5300 people on the whole list. They’ll probably need to be on the exam later this year again. Unless they want to risk running out of people..


----------



## DPH1992

Or March of next year I mean. Looks like that’s going to be when the exam is given out now.


----------



## Md2021

PartnerInCrimeCo said:


> It will be interesting to see how low on the list they get for the 88th. Does the MSP plan on doing another exam next year? Or are they sticking to the 4 year plan


Last time they went 8 point down, I’m guessing another 8 point down to 84.


----------



## Treehouse413

Has anyone seen that MSP is now doing a cadet program like bigger cities do which gives you preference for hiring ?


----------



## DPH1992

Still hard for me to wrap my head around how they’re already starting the process for the 88th.. I’ll give the MSP this, they put their money where their mouth is on that. They said they were going to roll out one class after another and it looks like they’re going to..

We’re not even that aggressive in Boston. 

Never thought I’d see the day though. I remember the Dark Days of Deval..


----------



## Md2021

https://www.mass.gov/doc/candidate-letter-05162022/download


----------



## Md2021

Does every one exam scores come with a decimal because the candidate letter says 86.22 or greater?


----------



## DPH1992

Md2021 said:


> Does every one exam scores come with a decimal because the candidate letter says 86.22 or greater?


If I’m not mistaken I believe the state score comes with a decimal and the municipality score is a whole number.


----------



## Sal

Md2021 said:


> Does every one exam scores come with a decimal because the candidate letter says 86.22 or greater?


Yes, most people have a decimal with the state. It doesn’t show us on the list though.


----------



## JR90

Weird my score was 85 flat. State only


----------



## CalmRelative

Foxy85 said:


> As someone who hates running - when I was younger I would use telephone poles to gauge myself. Then if I had to, walk the distance from one pole to the next, catch your breath, then run again. Keep expanding the distance as best you can. Run multiple times a day if you have to.
> 
> Also don’t use a treadmill. Go outside and run.


Just an update I passed the PT exam and started the academy!! Thank you


----------



## Md2021

CalmRelative said:


> Just an update I passed the PT exam and started the academy!! Thank you


Congrats 👏🏽


----------

